# Wish List Items (Take 2)



## Ron Barry

Well figured I would take another shot at getting a pulse on what items people would like to see added to the 622. Some of these are usability enhancements and some are major features. Lets avoid voting for all of them so please vote for your top 5.

If you want to post how you would rank these features feel free. I am sure there are some that are on peoples wish lists that I missed. If this is the case, add a post indicating a vote for what you have on your list. After a week or so, I will tally up all the votes in the poll and the write-ins and post the results.

Below is the list of items I found that seemed to be high on peoples list.


DD5.1 Through the HDMI port. 
External HD Drive Support - Commonly referred to USB Drive support.
USB Keyboard Support
Native Pass through
Expanded Timer Events and Timer Maximums - expand the number of timers and timer events the 622 supports. 
Dish Comm Support
Remote Configuration Through Web - Ability to set show recording via the web. 
Content Sharing Between 622s - Ability to watch a show recorded on one 622 on another 622. 
Ability Disable VOD to free up Disk Space for Personal use.
Screen Positioning
Customizable DVR button configuration - Ability to select where you get navigated to when you press the DVR button. This would allow the user to jump directly to the recorded shows rather than jumping you to the menu.


----------



## audiomaster

1. A pair of direct input jacks for infrared signals from a repeater system or at least one that is software switchable for TV-1 or TV-2. Need control of TV-2 via IR especially.
2. Overscan adjustment at least on TV-1
3. Additional storage capacity via external HD
4. Optional rack mount ears! and black front option or cover. 
5. I'd love if it could directly control an antenna rotor when recording OTA programs.


----------



## Taha24

Some features I would really like that arent listed are:

-The ethernet port to be able to be used to connect to a network and be able to order pay per views and not have to pay $5 extra because I dont have a home phone. 

-Ability to encode and transfer a saved show to a PSP or other portable video player

and I know this wont happen because the tv studios will cry about piracy but

-ability to transfer shows via usb or ethernet to a PC.


----------



## Joe Bernardi

A more direct way to enable closed captions than Menu-8-8-1-Left Arrow-Select-Right Arrow-Select-Cancel-Cancel.

(The Cancels at the end are to exit the menu and remove the top banner of the program you are watching.)


----------



## gweempose

Taha24 said:


> -Ability to encode and transfer a saved show to a PSP or other portable video player.


What about PocketDISH?

I would like the ability to create folders for your DVR recordings (i.e. "Kids", "Movies", "Porn", etc...)


----------



## Hunter Green

Taha24 said:


> Some features I would really like that arent listed are:
> 
> -The ethernet port to be able to be used to connect to a network and be able to order pay per views and not have to pay $5 extra because I dont have a home phone.


This would be #1 on my list, hands down.

#2 would be a much simpler way to turn closed captions on and off. Then some of the things on the poll which I voted for (external HD, most notably).

I also wouldn't mind something analogous to TiVo Suggestions.


----------



## voripteth

Although not directly the capability of the DVR, I'd like to see closed captioning data present on HD channels.


----------



## foghorn2

I would like TV2 to have 16:9 output option like TV1 does.

That way the aspect ratios for HD will look right on the other sets if they are widescreen.


----------



## debpasc

Brilliant, Audiomaster! A black front would make my set up look good again -- the silver shows through the reed glass and looks pretty tacky. I guess I must be happy with my 622 if all I can wish for is something cosmetic.


----------



## Taha24

gweempose said:


> What about PocketDISH?
> 
> I would like the ability to create folders for your DVR recordings (i.e. "Kids", "Movies", "Porn", etc...)


Does anyone here have Pocketdish?

I only thing with PocketDiSH is that its expensive and i'd much rather be able to do it on the PSP, since I already own one.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Not to be nit-picky... but is Dish Comm really something we need to vote for or request? My understanding is this is an intended feature that just hasn't been enabled yet.

The other stuff may or may not be on the agenda... but I gather Dish Comm is something already in the queue... so I spent my votes on other things.


----------



## Ron Barry

Since DishComm is not yet been released, I placed it on the list to get a feel for how many folks felt it was important. Never looked at it from your perspective HdMe. 

That is also the reason that USB External Drive support is also on the list. Though this one is not on the product description (As far as I know), it is a feature that Dish has communicated as an up coming feature.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ron Barry said:


> Since DishComm is not yet been released, I placed it on the list to get a feel for how many folks felt it was important. Never looked at it from your perspective HdMe.
> 
> That is also the reason that USB External Drive support is also on the list. Though this one is not on the product description (As far as I know), it is a feature that Dish has communicated as an up coming feature.


I think you nailed it where I was drawing the distinction in my mind. DishComm was in the initial features list, I thought, so we were all expecting it. There is also an Ethernet port, though not enabled... so I wouldn't ask for DishComm or Ethernet since they are already there, just not enabled.

BUT... I would (and did in the voting) ask for external storage, because though it has sort of been announced as "coming" it isn't here and isn't something that would just need enabling.

Probably a semantic argument in my own brain really


----------



## Taha24

pardon my ignorance, but what exactly is Dishcomm?


----------



## James Long

A way that the newest receivers (ViP series) can talk to each other within a household.

With Dishcomm only one receiver needs to be connected to a phone line.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Taha24 said:


> Does anyone here have Pocketdish?
> 
> I only thing with PocketDiSH is that its expensive and i'd much rather be able to do it on the PSP, since I already own one.


I do, and it's a pretty decent little toy. I love it on planes and on long commutes when I'm not driving.


----------



## Bogey62

You neglected to add the number ONE issue with the 622! 

Jerky video on both TV1 and TV2 has been an issue for me since day one and it's still an issue to this day. I don't enjoy watching a "web cam". I can't dub any movies off with the poor quality of playback of DVR events and "live" TV.


----------



## foghorn2

Bogey62 said:


> You neglected to add the number ONE issue with the 622!
> 
> Jerky video on both TV1 and TV2 has been an issue for me since day one and it's still an issue to this day. I don't enjoy watching a "web cam". I can't dub any movies off with the poor quality of playback of DVR events and "live" TV.


I don't see that problem with mine. Maybe you should exchange it?


----------



## Bogey62

foghorn2 said:


> I don't see that problem with mine. Maybe you should exchange it?


I'm not the only one with this issue -- consider yourself very lucky if you don't ever have that issue.

Past experience with Dish says this is a software issue. The only thing I'll accomplish by exchanging it is losing 40+ hours of movies that I want to dub when they fix this issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Bogey62 said:


> You neglected to add the number ONE issue with the 622!
> 
> Jerky video on both TV1 and TV2 has been an issue for me since day one and it's still an issue to this day. I don't enjoy watching a "web cam". I can't dub any movies off with the poor quality of playback of DVR events and "live" TV.


Ah, but this isn't a poll on what existing issues need to be fixed... It is a poll on what new features you would like to see.

Fixing an existing issue would be a different wish list than this particular one.


----------



## Bogey62

HDMe said:


> Ah, but this isn't a poll on what existing issues need to be fixed... It is a poll on what new features you would like to see.
> 
> Fixing an existing issue would be a different wish list than this particular one.


Darn... 

So, if I want more timers and events that is an existing issue? Ugh...

OK, I'll go back to an issue I brought up back in March... I want USB keyboard support for entering searches, etc. like the 721 had.


----------



## Ron Barry

My opinion: 

Video jitters is a defect that needs fixing. The timers and events is a design decision (i.e. not a bug) that some users find limiting and would like to see it increased. To me one is a bug and one is a feature request. 

THe USB keyboard and Screen position are missing features from legacy products and I would also clasify them as features and not bugs. 

I know some my disagree, but their is at times a grey area of what one would clasify as a feature request and what one would classify as a bug. 

I just went from my point of view.


----------



## Bogey62

Ron Barry said:


> My opinion:
> 
> Video jitters is a defect that needs fixing. The timers and events is a design decision (i.e. not a bug) that some users find limiting and would like to see it increased. To me one is a bug and one is a feature request.


Agreed.



> THe USB keyboard and Screen position are missing features from legacy products and I would also clasify them as features and not bugs.


Agreed.



> I know some my disagree, but their is at times a grey area of what one would clasify as a feature request and what one would classify as a bug.
> 
> I just went from my point of view.


I think smooth playback of video is a required feature that is currently a bug.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

And I would also agree that most folks would put bug fixes ahead of many of the feature requests... at least the particular bugs that seem to be most common.

Though, I suppose there could be a whole separate discussion and "wish list" for bugs to be fixed... I know from the company side of things (not Dish, but other software companies I have worked for)... that some bugs are higher priority than others, and the more people affected tends to get that bug higher on the list. Exceptions are when there is a rare bug that they can fix easily without derailing anything else, then they will sneak those fixes into a release along with other major fixes... with the major fixes primarily being the driving force behind the next software release.


----------



## tnsprin

HDMe said:


> And I would also agree that most folks would put bug fixes ahead of many of the feature requests... at least the particular bugs that seem to be most common.
> 
> Though, I suppose there could be a whole separate discussion and "wish list" for bugs to be fixed... I know from the company side of things (not Dish, but other software companies I have worked for)... that some bugs are higher priority than others, and the more people affected tends to get that bug higher on the list. Exceptions are when there is a rare bug that they can fix easily without derailing anything else, then they will sneak those fixes into a release along with other major fixes... with the major fixes primarily being the driving force behind the next software release.


You always fix the things, even small things, that you see as quick (read simple code) immediately, and push them into your next release.


----------



## Nick456

My number one requirement: RELIABILITY!

The failure rate on the 622's is horrific (in my case) I will be receiving my fifth unit this week, to replace one of two units. Is there any other electronic device this bad?
But when they work, they are decent units.


----------



## James Long

Not on "the list" above, but my #1 feature request would have to be allowing users to map their own OTA locals. E* does OK, better in some areas of the country than others, but I have nine OTA locals (five channels with four subchannels) and only four have EPGs. Four of the missing five could get EPG data from an existing E* channel in my locals package, the fifth is a weather channel.

Since E* doesn't seem interested in fixing the mapping they should let us add to the map. Let me connect the dots! 016-02 is 7092 ... 022-02 is 7095 ... 034-01 and 034-02 are 7096. The EPGs are there 24x7 just not mapped to my OTAs.

If E* isn't willing to let users fix the mapping on their own units they need to fix it from their end --- including giving a place where we can report EPG errors and *get them fixed* instead of getting a polite response but no real action.


----------



## LtMunst

I would like to add the ability to enable a UHF remote for TV1 via menus rather than having to physically mess around with remote keys. I have multiple tv's set via the tv2/tv1 coax out. When the wife has TV2 "locked up", I would like to be able to quickly switch the other remote tv to tv1.

Also, the ability to switch between Single and Dual mode via a menu option would be nice as well.


----------



## foghorn2

Different color schemes would be nice. The only thing I miss about the SA8300 is the red/mauve scheme. I think blue gets boring after a while.


----------



## GravelChan

James Long said:


> Not on "the list" above, but my #1 feature request would have to be allowing users to map their own OTA locals. E* does OK, better in some areas of the country than others, but I have nine OTA locals (five channels with four subchannels) and only four have EPGs. Four of the missing five could get EPG data from an existing E* channel in my locals package, the fifth is a weather channel.


Yes, yes, yes. Those of us watching locals on translator stations have no OTA EPG.
The ability to map to the originating station would cure this.


----------



## teachsac

I've been told that DD5.1 through the "HDMI" will not happen until sometime next year. They are focusing now on the bugs.

S~


----------



## gregleg

Native passthrough is by far my #1 feature request. My set is a good 720p set (Sony LCD RP). It does a much better job converting 1080i to 720p than the 622 does, so I want 1080i channels (which is most of them) output at 1080i. BUT, currently in order to do that I have to have 720p channels converted to 1080i by the 622, only to have the TV reconvert them back to 720p.

Since there's more 1080i channels than 720p channels (and it's a pain to toggle the 622 manually between the two) I have the 622 set to 1080i output, but native passthrough would make me SO much happier...


----------



## ScottW2

Two features I would like to see:

1) Ability to select another channel from the guide, but STAY in the guide (i.e., just change what channel is being displayed in the upper right without leaving the guide).

2) A "most recently viewed" favorites list. This would be a dynamically updated list with only the last 5 or 10 channels viewed.

Yes, I like to channel surf.


----------



## keenan

I'm easy, I chose only numbers 2, 4 and 10. 

No 1 of those 3 would be the ability to switch output resolutions either on the fly or by using a one-button remote press like the HD TiVo.


----------



## ebaltz

gregleg said:


> Native passthrough is by far my #1 feature request. My set is a good 720p set (Sony LCD RP). It does a much better job converting 1080i to 720p than the 622 does, so I want 1080i channels (which is most of them) output at 1080i. BUT, currently in order to do that I have to have 720p channels converted to 1080i by the 622, only to have the TV reconvert them back to 720p.
> 
> Since there's more 1080i channels than 720p channels (and it's a pain to toggle the 622 manually between the two) I have the 622 set to 1080i output, but native passthrough would make me SO much happier...


Is there a list out there which says which HD channels are broadcast in which format?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

ABC stations, Fox stations, ESPN, ESPN-2 are 720p. The others are all 1080i (just about 100% sure of that).


----------



## ebaltz

Mark Lamutt said:


> ABC stations, Fox stations, ESPN, ESPN-2 are 720p. The others are all 1080i (just about 100% sure of that).


I REALLY want native pass through now.


----------



## dbconsultant

ebaltz said:


> I REALLY want native pass through now.


I'll second that!:up:


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I'm all for native passthrough, as long as it in only an option and can be disabled.


----------



## dbconsultant

Mark Lamutt said:


> I'm all for native passthrough, as long as it in only an option and can be disabled.


Good idea! That way people can choose what works best for them.


----------



## Jolard

It had better be optional!!! If it isn't I cannot use my DVR. 

My TV is a Mitsubishi Rear projection DLP (52327) and it ONLY accepts 1080i input. It will nto accept (in fact gives an error message) if it receives 720p resolution. 

So a forced native passthrough would KILL me, as I would no longer be able to watch any 720p channel. 

Obviously for me, native passthrough is the lowest on my list. Highest by far is external hard drive support, need to be able to backup those shows, 30 hours is just not enough for HD on my 622, especially with a lot of SD shows recorded as well for the kids.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

I'm in the same boat here, Jolard - my set downconverts 720p to 480p.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would be very surprised that the current settings would not be there when Native Resolution passthrough is implemented. So surprised that I feel confident that they will be. Hopefully they provide some way to set the type of resolution you want for a given type of content. For HD I want it to be 1080i out and for SD I want to pass natively. 

The ultimate would be to be able to set what you want for each type of resolution. 

Example: 
For HD 1080i I want it to output Native. 
For HD 720p I want it to output to 1080i
For 480i I want it to output to 480i

something like that. In any case.. I am sure there will be some flexibility provided and we won't loose the configuration options we currently have. 

At a minimum it will be a check box on the resolution screen to enable native pass through.

Ofcourse all my opinion.


----------



## DonLandis

I'm for native pass through that has the option to shut it off. 

My highest priority is the USB hard drive option too. Plus I'd prefer it be a universal hard drive we can buy anywhere, not proprietary with built in software that can only come from Dish and costs a ton of money.

Ron- are you using a CRT? If not why do you favor interlaced?


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes.. that would be my vote too Don.. Going off the shelf here would be most welcomed.


----------



## steveschauer

As a recent migrant from Windows Media Center Edition my biggest requests are in the DVR interface. I'm very happy with the overall performance (last night I recorded 2 HD SAT programs and one HD OTA program simultaneously, while watching two different recorded shows on TV1 and TV2. Wow!) But here goes:

1. Give us some simple recording management options.

MCE's default setting is "Keep Until Space Is Needed", same as Dish's only option. But then they add some useful extras, like "Keep x numbers of shows". That's perfect for recording something like the nightly news. Every night the new recording replaces the old one. Or maybe I would like to have 2 or 3 Lettermans for the weekend. The system maintains that backlog for me - I don't have to go in and manually delete things myself.

There are also "Keep until I watch", "Keep until I delete" (same as protected), and a couple other well thought out choices.

2. Folders. In MCE there are no folders but at least shows are grouped together. E.G. you would see in the list "The Late Show... <more>". That alone makes the list much more manageable.

3. Make the timers OTA smart. If I have a network recording scheduled when I run out of timers, move that recording to the OTA channel if it's available.

4. (Non-UI) As stated before, make TV2 16:9 aware.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Agreed with 2-4 (although #4 is really difficult apparently with the broadcom drivers...yeah, I know Dual mode does it, but there's something different when you throw PIP capabilities into the mix in single mode). #1 is already there with the 622, with the exception of "Keep until I watch", which you'd have to do manually.


----------



## steveschauer

Mark Lamutt said:


> #1 is already there with the 622, with the exception of "Keep until I watch", which you'd have to do manually.


Really? I missed it. Is it in the Timers setup screen?


----------



## Ron Barry

I believe it is under options. YOu can specify how many shows of a particular timer you want to keep. I do it all the time with my kid shows so that I don't have my hard drive filled with Lilo & Stich and Stanley.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Right. From the Options button from the Create Timer screen or from the Timer Schedule screen, it's the Maximum Recorded Events.


----------



## Joe Bernardi

When you click on a program not yet started to record it, change the default option to "Record Once."


----------



## CraptorMan

The feature I would like to see is the ability to play back mpeg4 / H.264 encoded video files, and mp3 audio files from a network drive or shared folder. I've had no problems with my 622 and have been completely happy with it. I would be happier than a pig in slop if this feature happened. The native passthrough would be my #2 request.


----------



## dbconsultant

Joe Bernardi said:


> When you click on a program not yet started to record it, change the default option to "Record Once."


I would like to be able to change the defaults for dvr recordings. So if I set it to record once, I don't have to remember to set it to record once every time. I can't tell you how many times I have filled up my timers list because I forgot to uncheck the 'all'!


----------



## Hunter Green

CraptorMan said:


> The feature I would like to see is the ability to play back mpeg4 / H.264 encoded video files, and mp3 audio files from a network drive or shared folder.


I agree wholeheartedly in principle. But would you pay $200 for this feature (and a bunch more)? At least you have the option; most of the wish-list items have to be done on the 622, you couldn't build an external device to do them, so they should be a higher priority.


----------



## ebaltz

Joe Bernardi said:


> When you click on a program not yet started to record it, change the default option to "Record Once."


Its trying to be smart by selecting all if the show is a "series" or just once if it is a movie. But sometimes this is annoying. There should be options, Deafault to Just once, or Smart Choice, or no selection.


----------



## lujan

I believe the default for movies is "once" which is correct. They just have to change the default for the others or let us decide what the default should be.


----------



## TBoneit

Well My wish list is to be able to hook up a external hard drive to extend storage even if it is encrypted I'd like to be able to hook up FAt32/NTFS USB2 drives and use them as extra storage.

Folders but not as others have asked for them. As a test I hooked up a 80 Gb USB Hard drive to the fron usb port. This is a drive that is used to store photos. (FAT32 format)
The 622 found 59,xxx photos and presented them in order. So far so Good. But then the ugly part. It discarded the folders that they were organized in on the hard drive and just presented this huge list to scroll through. to see what to put into the 622 itself. 

Would have been nice if it had presented a folder view of the drive.

Oh well. Almost there!

For the mp4 wisher... Phillips makes a progresive DVD player that supports images, Divx, Xvid and has a USB port on the front that you can use to play videos or display pictures from a external USB drive. Thats where I plug in the drive I tested with the 622. The phillips uses a folder view of the drive. Only bad part is the cheap remote and that it ony upscales from the HDMI port.

OTOH $80 or so for a Divx Ultra player isn't bad.


----------



## steveschauer

Ron Barry said:


> I believe it is under options. YOu can specify how many shows of a particular timer you want to keep. I do it all the time with my kid shows so that I don't have my hard drive filled with Lilo & Stich and Stanley.


Thank you Ron and Mark!! I never noticed / clicked right by it. Works like a charm, and makes life much easier. I don't like waiting for the DVR to do its own purge.

I'm also trying out leaving the list sorted by name. Not sure if I like that better or not.


----------



## MarcusInMD

Since I am a noob here. I see one thing that could be added. When viewing the DVR list it would be nice if the list included the date and or time in the list. 

Example:

Mythbusters :30

Would be

MythBusters 8/16 :30

or 

MythBusters Today :30

Or 

MythBusters Yesterday :30


----------



## James Long

One can sort by date recorded (DVR Date) to help with these matters.
Look at the top of the screen for the record date, time and channel.

So far there isn't a two tier search (where you can search name then date).


----------



## MarcusInMD

Actually, what I was talking about is jsut the list view. When you are viewing the recorded shows in the list it just shows the program name and the length of the show. I would prefer to have the recorded date instead of the recorded time if space is the problem. I know I can scroll down the list and get the recorded date in the info at the top but at first glance it's easier to see when the program was recorded. I always leave the list in the default sort state of most recent recorded at the top of the list anyway.


----------



## James Long

Yeah, the first glance thing isn't there - but you can scroll down.

For example, I have an entry that reads "The Daily Show With Jon... 0:31" in the main part of the list (the part where I select the program I want) - but above it says:

*The Daily Show With Jon Stewart*
8/16 10:59pm 107 CMDY 0:31
News/Business. (2006) New. (CC)​
Date and time recorded are right there.


----------



## moman19

Joe Bernardi said:


> A more direct way to enable closed captions than Menu-8-8-1-Left Arrow-Select-Right Arrow-Select-Cancel-Cancel.
> 
> (The Cancels at the end are to exit the menu and remove the top banner of the program you are watching.)


A big DITTO. What a pain it is to toggle CC. Amazingly complex for such a simple, common feature.


----------



## wer1wer1

-The ethernet port to be able to be used to connect to a network and be able to order pay per views and not have to pay $5 extra because I dont have a home phone.

-Save a live/paused buffer when viewing a DVR, or swapping channels (not while using pip).

-A channel guide like Tivo's enhanced guide.

-Better DVR conflict Resolution (ie. state the show that conflicts instead of ambigious "some of the episodes may not be recorded" feature). I still don't really know the difference between "Automatically resolve by priority" and "Change the priority of this show" choices. A new show has the lowest priority right? Automatically ignore my new show? Change the priority of the new show and destroy ..... what show? A better method or choice would be "This show is available on foo date with no conflicts, record then (view upcomming shows)?" or "Would you like to record "Show Foo" or "Show bar" at this conflict. Terrible.

-Screen real estate should be watched. A tivo enchanced-like channel guide should be available. Look at the wasted space on "Timers list". I would prefer the list to take up more then %30 of the screen.

-Deleteing an accidental timer results in a lot of plucking around followed by a final "Edit list" once you finally find where to go delete it. The "Daily scedule" is not intuitive. You can actually select your accidental show in "Daily Schedule", and then choose timer, then delete it, then you will be dropped in the timer window. So it is hard to navigate, and easy to get lost. Less on-screen buttons and more use of the remotes NAV buttons creates real estate and continuity.

-This is repetative but, Live trick Play, all the time, any time, no matter what menu I have gone into or DVR I have watched. Don't loose my live show I was interested in just becasue I wanted to go somewhere else to build enought buffer to skip commercials. This habbit has been around for 6 years now. It is impossible with the 622.

---Snappy Box. Hate the shortcomings. No satability problems here (so far)

-=Bill


----------



## gitarzan

My top request is to fix the power button on the remote control. It doesn't work.

My 622 uses 53 watts on or off 24x7 or about 1.3 kWh/day. My electricity is cheap. Cost is only about $2/month but that is not the point.

My 18.1 cubic ft Frigidaire refrrigerator/freezer manufactured in September 2001 uses from 125-150 watts when running but it is off most of the time. I keep the temp turned all the way down to keep my drinks cold. It uses about 1.2 kwh/day.


----------



## Bob Ketcham

I'd like to see the ViP-622 program guide display the additional program information that is available on the DVR-942 program guide.

1) Episode Number
2) Original Air Date

This information shows up on my 942, but not my 622. Have I missed a preference somewhere or is this a potential firmware upgrade?


----------



## Ron Barry

Bob, 

From my understanding, It is a potential firmware upgrade and I believe Mark mentioned that he would be surprised if that does not apprear in a future software upgrade.


----------



## stol

Still would like to see AO and NR seperated in the rating restrictions. I want to block out all AO, but leave all NR.

Does anyone else have a problem with this?


----------



## dbconsultant

Bob Ketcham said:


> I'd like to see the ViP-622 program guide display the additional program information that is available on the DVR-942 program guide.
> 
> 1) Episode Number
> 2) Original Air Date
> 
> This information shows up on my 942, but not my 622. Have I missed a preference somewhere or is this a potential firmware upgrade?


I would like to add the program's air time as opposed to the record time (program was on from 2:00 to 4:00 now shows 2:00 to 4:30 if padded with extra time). That way I know if the recording was padded with additional time rather than having to go into the options to check.


----------



## kirkjt

Two wish list items related to locked channels:

1: Be able to "Select All" Channels to lock. If I only want to leave 8 channels open, it takes too long to lock all the rest of them.
2: When a new channel comes along, make it default to a locked status rather than unlocked.


----------



## foghorn2

I might have mentioned this before, but I'm really wishing for this feature more and more.

When watching TV2 in single user clone mode, HD 16x9 shows are modulated 16x9 to the other sets. HD shows look pretty good and in the correct aspect ratio on my smaller 16x9 set. 

When watching TV2 in dual mode, there is no way to watch 16x9 shows in 16x9. The zoom (*) button does not allow for this. Black bars are apparent on the top and bottom and the picture is squeezed. The zoom button rids the bars but the sides of the picture are cropped.

So my wish is to allow the toggle between 16x9 and 4x3 in the setup menu for TV2 and/or allow the zoom(*) button to toggle the aspect ratios.


----------



## Gilly

Here are a couple things that I didn't see listed:

1) A second OTA tuner - I'm assuming this is hardware and not software, so the 622 will never that a second OTA tuner, right?

2) A way to hide a recorded show from the DVR list.

I just got my 622 yesterday and love it so far.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

An OTA tuner is hardware, and the 622 will never have more than 1.


----------



## Chris Nick

I hate the fact that the 622 disables some of my TVs functionality like the fact that when I'm watching OTA I can see what res the picture is in 1080i, 720p 480i etc.. It would be nice if the 622 wouldn't disable this functionality on my TV. (Sammy HLS series)

Also, since I can no longer use the CC on mute feature of my TV it would be nice if they set this up as an option. It would be much faster than the roundabout whay we have to pull up CC now. 

I loved the fact that I could keep the sound running through my AV receiver and hit CC on mute on my TV so that I could read the captioning and hear the sound as well. Very helpful when the soundtrack muffles the words or with thick accents.


----------



## ibooksrule

I think my biggest wish would be to have the wish list like in tivo. Where you can go in and select a show even if it is not in the current list. I want to be able to go in and find a show i know i want to record but isnt on right now and have the receiver record that program for me when it comes on.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

That's what a DishPass event is...


----------



## Hunter Green

You can do that, though not as well as on TiVo, with the Dish Pass.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Agreed, HG.


----------



## ibooksrule

I really would like a new interface. The 721 i thought had a better interface and looked different then all the other dish receivers. I really like the tivo interface the best and the things the tivo can do the 622 cant do. I realize it has a dishpass but wishlist is better and season pass is great too. To me the interface for the dish receivers is kind of blah and it seems hard to work. Tivo always worked how you would think something would work. I know i have my openions but i think tivo has the better interface. Dish could do so much with the interface and make it so much nicer and work better but they dont. So my vote is a better looking easier to use interface


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I personally like the Dish interface rather than the Tivo. I have had both and perfer Dishs. Tivo has way to many questions to answer and to many sub menus to set a timer. Dish is easy you set it from the guide and it is all on one menu . I would like some of Tivos features like advanced search and maybe season passes would be a nicer name rather than timers. We just might get the other tivo features if Charlie has to pay for the patent infringement and works a deal with Tivo.


----------



## ibooksrule

yes we might. I like some of the dish interface but the tivo just flows more its got the moving backgrounds and just neat little things. I get tired of the blue i really liked the 721 from what little i used of it. It seemed pretty neat not sure why they didnt stick with that interface over the interface they use now.

My favorite thing tivo does is the wish list and you can do actor , director, and so many different types of searches. I do agree dish could use a better search. I also like the tivo where you start typing and it starts looking up the show so sometimes you dont have to type much for it to find your show.

Just ideas. Who knows what will happen.
I guess time will tell.

I dont know about native pass through. My last receiver had that and when you went to a 480i show it looked horrible. but if you turned the same show back to the 1080i in the menu output it would look so much better.


----------



## tedb3rd

I would like to see..
-The ability to hear audio from the selected channel while viewing pictures uploaded via the USB port. Like, tune to one of the Sirius channels to play "background music" while the slideshow is going. (My player started playing the audio in the background after about 5-10minutes of looping through the photos~believe it was a software bug that caused it but it was cool!)

-The ability to arrange the order that photographs are viewed in the slideshow.

-Interactive weather: the ability to view local weather radar loops like you can on the internet

-The ability to control TV1 and TV2 output with the primary remote


----------



## araghava

I'd like to see 1024 x 768 as an output resolution. Most 42" flat panels have this resolution. By having this resolution as an option, the picture would not need to be scaled twice. (once from source res to output res and then from output res to tv native res).

Right now i've set the 622 to output 720p since it's closest to 1024 x 768.


----------



## Ron Barry

I would think that when Native Resolution support is added to the 622 it would address your feature araghava. 

and :welcome_s hope you find the site to your liking.


----------



## araghava

Ron Barry said:


> I would think that when Native Resolution support is added to the 622 it would address your feature araghava.
> 
> and :welcome_a, hope you find the site to your liking.


Thanks. That's true. With native pass thru, my TV will scale to it's native resolution. I suppose it boils down to which scaler is better (the one in the 622 or my TVs).


----------



## Mike D-CO5

So native resolution will mean the tv does the upscaling to the tv's native resolution Instead of the dish receiver doing the upscaling? Wouldn't this be the same if you set the dish receiver to 480p and let the tv do the upscaling to 1080i?


----------



## Ron Barry

As I understand it is not the same as you described Mike... Based on your description Dish would downscale to 480P and then have the TV upscale to 1080i and go through two conversions instead of one which you don't want to happen. What it means in the case of HD is that if the content is delivered to the 622 as 720p it would be passed to the TV as 720p. Same goes with 1080i and 480i. 

What this means for SD content is that it would arrive at the TV at 480i and would allow the TV to scale it internally. Currently the 622 delivers SD content to the TV at 1080i when selected to 1080i so the 622 does the scaling and some would like to let their TVs scale the SD contents because it does a better job. 

There would only have the one conversion instead of two.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

So Ron, the tv would do the upconversion of 720p to 1080i if the tv is set for that output and it would also do it for 480i material as well? This does sound like a better option than the present system. I know on my bedroom 26"hdtv that it actually looks better in 480p upconverted by the tv to 1080i on everything except the hd channels. So this would in effect be the best of both in the tv viewing experience. I sure hope this feature makes it to our 622s by October software update. I am getting excited about this feature now that I understand it better.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yep Mike that is how I understand it. Basically you are letting the TV do the up conversion if it requires one and living out any output conversion that the 622 would do. 

Feature I have hoped for on the 921, 811 and know I hope to see it on the 622. Was good to hear that it is planned. Hopefully we do see it soon. 

I wonder what resolution the Guide would take under this scenario? I also could see some strange things happening on some TVs during the switch. Then again maybe not.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

I know personally that Standard def looks much better upcoverted by my Toshiba 57" hdtv to 1080i than when the 622 does it. This will be a welcome improvement in the 622 receiver.


----------



## Aliens

Don’t know if this has been mentioned, but I’d like to see the original airdate of a program on the guide like the 942 provided.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Aliens said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I'd like to see the original airdate of a program on the guide like the 942 provided.


Since this is on the 942 I wouldn't be suprised if this is added to the 622 in the near future. I don't see them rolling out a release just for this but it wouldn't suprise me if it was part of a near future release.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Aliens said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I'd like to see the original airdate of a program on the guide like the 942 provided.


 I would like to see it on the 622 and all the dvrs that Dish makes. Especialy if it would help prevent the dvr from recording shows that are old but have no year date in the information. I am getting Stargate episodes from the day time because there is no air date or year on it. This would be nice to have on all dvrs.


----------



## James Long

The data would be in the EPG stream or it wouldn't be showing up on the 942. I'm reasonably sure that the series/episode/date information is being used to assist all NBR DVRs.

I just searched for "Stargate" on my receiver and all entries seem to have a year in the description. Are the episodes you are getting on a local station's feed? Perhaps they are just getting bad EPG data for that channel.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

James Long said:


> The data would be in the EPG stream or it wouldn't be showing up on the 942. I'm reasonably sure that the series/episode/date information is being used to assist all NBR DVRs.
> 
> I just searched for "Stargate" on my receiver and all entries seem to have a year in the description. Are the episodes you are getting on a local station's feed? Perhaps they are just getting bad EPG data for that channel.


 Came from Sci Fi which showed reruns of it during Saturday late night. I only have it set to the Sci -Fi channel 122 so it can't record to any other channel.

Noticed that Nip/ Tuck was set to record Sunday and the episode says :

" Nr/ao Series/ special. Dylan Walsh, Julian McMahon , John Hensley. Two long- times friends are partners in a plastic surgery office. "

Notice no year is mentioned and it is a rerun of the show I caught on Tuesday last week. So there is definately a problem with the guide information. My mom and dad have the 625 and it was set to record as well Sunday and their timer was set by me for Tuesday as well.

Now Next Tuesday on 9/12 the information for Nip/ tuck says ( 2006) in the information. This is definately a problem as it keeps happening on any show that is a rerun if I erased the origional show of it. If I don't erase it , it will not record it as it is a duplicate. Happens with " Rescue me" to . The only way I have been able to deal with it , is to erase the timer after the season ends so it will stop recording reruns. So the year and origional air date would be a nice addition if it would correct this repeat recordings.


----------



## James Long

Mike D-CO5 said:


> Came from Sci Fi which showed reruns of it during Saturday late night. I only have it set to the Sci -Fi channel 122 so it can't record to any other channel.
> 
> Noticed that Nip/ Tuck was set to record Sunday and the episode says :
> 
> " Nr/ao Series/ special. Dylan Walsh, Julian McMahon , John Hensley. Two long- times friends are partners in a plastic surgery office. "
> 
> Notice no year is mentioned and it is a rerun of the show I caught on Tuesday last week. So there is definately a problem with the guide information. My mom and dad have the 625 and it was set to record as well Sunday and their timer was set by me for Tuesday as well.


There is a deeper problem with the EPG data. Sunday's episode has an episode # of zero in the hidden information. Both of next Tuesday's shows (10pm and 11:05pm EDT) have a number (Episode 47). Next Friday and Sunday are back to episode zero (and a date of 7/22/03).

You may also notice that the weekend shows have a very generic description for the entire series while the Tuesday shows have an actual description for THAT episode.

There are probably people with 942s that are getting the same duplicate recordings. Being able to see the date or not doesn't help when there is generic EPG data in the listings. The real fix is to get the proper EPG data for the episodes that are airing.


----------



## DonLandis

I know you asked for 5 top choices but I only selected one from the list. The additional hard drive support. It is already the top feature item by vote so I hope E* gives it that sort of priority. 

Not on the list but desired is a way that when you do a search for a show, the list of shows that satisfy the search criteria popup automatically and narrows as you continue to type in letters to spell out the search word. In the narrowing list you may see the show you want appear before you actually complete typing the entire search word. This is how it is done on the TIVO and I really like that method. (I understand if this would be a copyright issue that can't be copied by E* for legal reasons but I don't think we can determine that legal issue here) In addition, once you see the show you want appear in the list you then have a choice as to what channel / format (HD or SD) you would wish to record from. eg. I want to record a show on CBS and I find it but now have a choice of three CBS channels to record the same show. 
1. Local CBS channel OTA in HD but DD2.0
2.NYC WCBS in SD channel via E* satellite.
3. NYC WCBS DT in HD and DD5.1 via E* satellite.
In this example I would also have another analog channel as a 4th choice.

Obviously, I would select the 3. option. 

If this can be done this way on the 622, I haven't figured it out yet but this kind of search / selection process would be desirable as opposed to the way it is currently being done on the 622.


----------



## kirkjt

I wish there were a way that we had an option to not re-record items that had been recorded and then deleted. For instance, I have a timer for "Matlock" set to record all episodes (none are new anymore). It comes on several different channels. If I record, watch then delete an episode, I wish that it wouldn't record it again tomorrow on a different (or the same channel).


----------



## Moridin

A killer feature I'd love to see on all of E*'s DVRs would be the ability to watch an event faster than real-time, with pitch-corrected audio. WinDVD (as well as a handful of consumer DVD players) already have this feature, typically implemented as 1.1x, 1.2x, and 1.4x speeds. How awesome would it be to blaze through content that you're not terribly interested in (in my case, several reality shows I've managed to get sucked into) in a fraction of the time?


----------



## UTFAN

Ron Barry said:


> Well figured I would take another shot at getting a pulse on what items people would like to see added to the 622. Some of these are usability enhancements and some are major features. Lets avoid voting for all of them so please vote for your top 5.
> 
> If you want to post how you would rank these features feel free. I am sure there are some that are on peoples wish lists that I missed. If this is the case, add a post indicating a vote for what you have on your list. After a week or so, I will tally up all the votes in the poll and the write-ins and post the results.
> 
> Below is the list of items I found that seemed to be high on peoples list.
> 
> 
> DD5.1 Through the HDMI port.
> External HD Drive Support - Commonly referred to USB Drive support.
> USB Keyboard Support
> Native Pass through
> Expanded Timer Events and Timer Maximums - expand the number of timers and timer events the 622 supports.
> Dish Comm Support
> Remote Configuration Through Web - Ability to set show recording via the web.
> Content Sharing Between 622s - Ability to watch a show recorded on one 622 on another 622.
> Ability Disable VOD to free up Disk Space for Personal use.
> Screen Positioning
> Customizable DVR button configuration - Ability to select where you get navigated to when you press the DVR button. This would allow the user to jump directly to the recorded shows rather than jumping you to the menu.


I'd love it if we could program the channels we see on 100. Right now it's pretty cool with CNN, FOX, TWC, ESPN, ESPN2 and NFL.

But it would be nice if we could program the channels.


----------



## colossus

Jolard said:


> It had better be optional!!! If it isn't I cannot use my DVR.
> 
> My TV is a Mitsubishi Rear projection DLP (52327) and it ONLY accepts 1080i input. It will nto accept (in fact gives an error message) if it receives 720p resolution.
> 
> So a forced native passthrough would KILL me, as I would no longer be able to watch any 720p channel.
> 
> Obviously for me, native passthrough is the lowest on my list. Highest by far is external hard drive support, need to be able to backup those shows, 30 hours is just not enough for HD on my 622, especially with a lot of SD shows recorded as well for the kids.


If they take the example that Hughes did on the HTL-HD (same as Sony HD-300) that I had w/Direct...You pick a number of different options for this.

My TV, for example, can only display 1080i correctly- 720p is squished...and, being 4x3, it gets a 'postage stamped' picture on 480i. The Hughes box worked fine w/this; passing 480i as native, 1808i as native, and 720p as 1080i.

The 622 has forced me to use an s-video for SD, and switching via discrete command, to that input...and component for HD. This is annoying to say the least, because it's not immediately obvious when a show is HD or SD- the 'info' should list it but it doesn't...so if it's HD and a commercial, you might thing it's SD, or vice-versa.


----------



## Aliens

Aliens said:


> Don't know if this has been mentioned, but I'd like to see the original airdate of a program on the guide like the 942 provided.


Fantastic! I notice this was taken care of this morning.


----------



## whagan

Hello, I'm a first time poster who just switched over to Dish from Directv. The main reasons for the switch were: I wanted to switch to an HD receiver, the comments that I've read about Dish having better PQ than Directv and an uncle's dissatisfaction with Directv's HD. Anyway, enough about me. 

This sounded like the closest thread to put in a comment on a feature I'd like to see. Basically, I'd like the live buffers to stay paused when I switch between the two. One thing that I used to do with my directv tivos was pause a program when a commercial came on, switch to another for a while and then switch back to the original and skip through the commercials. Since I haven't been following the 622 for that long, I don't know if this is something that has ever been discussed before. (I'm sure it has, but I haven't seen any threads.) Does anyone know if this is possible/planned?

Thanks,
Whagan


----------



## whagan

Hello, I'm a first time poster who just switched over to Dish from Directv. The main reasons for the switch were: I wanted to switch to an HD receiver, the comments that I've read about Dish having better PQ than Directv and an uncle's dissatisfaction with Directv's HD. Anyway, enough about me. 

This sounded like the closest thread to put in a comment on a feature I'd like to see. Basically, I'd like the live buffers to stay paused when I switch between the two. One thing that I used to do with my directv tivos was pause a program when a commercial came on, switch to another for a while and then switch back to the original and skip through the commercials. Since I haven't been following the 622 for that long, I don't know if this is something that has ever been discussed before. (I'm sure it has, but I haven't seen any threads.) Does anyone know if this is possible/planned?

Thanks,
Whagan


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s whagan

Yes this has been discussed before along with some enhancement to the current PIP functionalilty. Definitely would be a good feature to have. 

If you did a search on PIP you should see a few threads early this week that discussed this feature. 

Just as a side note, The pause will stick if you have a PIP window up.


----------



## Amherst

I would like way more control over guide setup. The ability to loose the dish standards such as hd and subbed would be great. So I could flip back and forth between just two guides. Also to remove unwanted channels from any list. Channel reordering (renumbering) would be king.

The guide does not show the complete channel name anywhere, this is a real pain when new to the lineup. Should be somewhere near top of page when highlighted. Run time of movies is missing, overall time and from when to when.

The remote is a mess in many ways. It needs to be shifted in the hand to surf through the guide, buttons are out of the way and too small for page changes.
Dish needs to fire the remote designers.

As already discussed, an external hard drive, and the ability to network the dvr to my other 211's would make me a lifetime customer.

These are just a couple of quick things that stand out to new customer with limited time to acquaint oneself.


----------



## ebaltz

Amherst said:


> I would like way more control over guide setup. The ability to loose the dish standards such as hd and subbed would be great. So I could flip back and forth between just two guides. Also to remove unwanted channels from any list. Channel reordering (renumbering) would be king.
> 
> The guide does not show the complete channel name anywhere, this is a real pain when new to the lineup. Should be somewhere near top of page when highlighted. Run time of movies is missing, overall time and from when to when.
> 
> The remote is a mess in many ways. It needs to be shifted in the hand to surf through the guide, buttons are out of the way and too small for page changes.
> Dish needs to fire the remote designers.
> 
> As already discussed, an external hard drive, and the ability to network the dvr to my other 211's would make me a lifetime customer.
> 
> These are just a couple of quick things that stand out to new customer with limited time to acquaint oneself.


I would like to see the full channel name somewhere too. Like maybe you can in the guide click the channel number itself and see a network info screen with the full name etc... I know the local cable company's box at least has the network logo in the guide, that helps.


----------



## bobukcat

Amherst said:


> The remote is a mess in many ways. It needs to be shifted in the hand to surf through the guide, buttons are out of the way and too small for page changes.
> Dish needs to fire the remote designers.


Wow, I've always been extremely happy with E* remotes and the 622 is no exception - it's the best remote I've ever used! I have very large hands so maybe that's what makes it better for me, I don't know but I would give the designers a raise, not fire them.


----------



## Amherst

bobukcat said:


> Wow, I've always been extremely happy with E* remotes and the 622 is no exception - it's the best remote I've ever used! I have very large hands so maybe that's what makes it better for me, I don't know but I would give the designers a raise, not fire them.


I probably have been through remotes from every major brand,15 at least, (wife has vision problems and can't see them to identify the bottons). 
But I rate this as poor, although the receiver has strong ir reception. Do you not have to shift the unit in your hand to surf the guide and make channel changes?


----------



## Amherst

ebaltz said:


> I would like to see the full channel name somewhere too. Like maybe you can in the guide click the channel number itself and see a network info screen with the full name etc... I know the local cable company's box at least has the network logo in the guide, that helps.


So does Direct, although it's in the guide main screen. The idea of a secondary screen with full info is also a great idea.


----------



## ChuckA

Obviously it's way too late to be changing the layout of the Dish remotes. There were so many complaints when you had to start pressing the DVR button twice to get your list of recordings, can you even imagine what it would be like if the button was moved!

If you don't like the remote, I think your best option is to get an enhanced third party remote.


----------



## James Long

ebaltz said:


> I would like to see the full channel name somewhere too. Like maybe you can in the guide click the channel number itself and see a network info screen with the full name etc... I know the local cable company's box at least has the network logo in the guide, that helps.


It would take some data changes that would help JohnH and others out but I like the idea of a "full name" for the channels. It could even be displayed on the normal info screen for an event.

Network logos are a little more challenging. But on a HD receiver a small logo should be able to clearly be placed on the screen. It would have to be done in a way that would avoid clutter and not just make the screen more confusing. Logos in the channel banner (shown while changing channels outside the guide) would be better than a screen full of clutter. Logos for local stations would be an interesting challenge - especially keeping up with changes.

I see full channel name as doable ... logos as more of a challenge. Both are interesting ideas.


----------



## Amherst

ChuckA said:


> Obviously it's way too late to be changing the layout of the Dish remotes. There were so many complaints when you had to start pressing the DVR button twice to get your list of recordings, can you even imagine what it would be like if the button was moved!
> 
> If you don't like the remote, I think your best option is to get an enhanced third party remote.


Obviously another remote will be used, probably my harmony after a reprogram.
Still, having to shift the unit in hand while controlling a single function, especially the function of channel change, is an inexcusable design flaw.


----------



## James Long

Amherst said:


> Do you not have to shift the unit in your hand to surf the guide and make channel changes?


Generally not. My thumb can reach most of the buttons in the control area I'm working in. (Top controls while in guide or changing channels, lower controls for DVR playback control.)


----------



## Amherst

James Long said:


> Generally not. My thumb can reach most of the buttons in the control area I'm working in. (Top controls while in guide or changing channels, lower controls for DVR playback control.)


If you can go from "page up" to "view tv" your thumb is at least an 1/2inch longer than mine. 
That is with the remote placed in hand so as to to produce a 90 degree bend on the thumb to acivate "view tv". This position also produces comfortable control of all buttons in "blue" area. Unable to press "page up" without a shift in position. The "page down" is barely acheived and feels like the "guide" button will activate with it. You don't feel that larger better placed page buttons would improve this remote?


----------



## grooves12

The two big annoyances for me so far are:

A) Setting stretch modes in VOD-mode is disabled. This makes watching the VOD stuff basically useless to me. Especially since a lot of the movies are in original aspect ratio, and displayed, letter-boxed, so you are left with a picture that only fills half the screen with a huge black boarder all the way around.
B) The Dish Pass timers should have more options... title and description keyword searches are OK... but limiting them by category filters like you can in generic searches would make them MUCH more useful. (Especially when it comes to setting up timers for Sports programs.)


----------



## Gortguy

I just upgraded from my aging DishPlayer 7200 and am fairly pleased. Like other posters, I'd love the ability to encode/download recorded content to my computer for 'archival purposes', but my one big gripe thus far is the search feature. The old system had the ability to search the program schedule by date and time. That seems to be lacking on the 611. I like the other enhancements, like "Dish Pass", but in this day and age of syndication, I'd like to be able to jump directly to a specific date and time I _know_ a program will air, rather than search the program name and "skip" where appropriate.


----------



## gsarjeant

If the option were available, I would have chosen the ability for the hard drive to spin down when idle. That would be great both for power consumption (and the associated costs) and the life of the unit.


----------



## Mando

From a former ReplayTV owner, this would help me out BIG time...

- On the DVR shows that are targeted by the 622 to be deleted within two days (non protected), mark the shows with a different color (like gray).

This will help me clear out stuff that I don't care about, if I need to, to make room for other shows.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## SonicBee777

Along the lines of integrating what are currently desktop computer functions with our audio/video system...

1) Give me a general-purpose graphical calendar in my 622 that I can use for my appointments, reminders, etc. Give me something that, for example, if I'm at a commercial break during the football game, and I want to see when that doctor's appointment is scheduled, I don't have to get up and go to the kitchen or den or wherever to find out. Example (just an example - MS bashers hush): the MS Outlook calendar, complete with selectable alarms/notifications. 

2) Give me a menu function that, using a USB thumb drive as the media, will allow me to back up (and restore) my calendar and my DVR timers.


----------



## ebaltz

I was at a friends house last night and he had a Cox HD DVR Box. The interface looks like crap, but it did have a ton of scheduling options that I liked. It would let you record "1", "2" or "3" episodes only. It would ask you if you wanted to record the next non conflicting time this episode is run if their is a conflict and a bunch of other options. I think the 622 could use some more advanced conflict resolution and recording options. Maybe you could set up a recording that looks for episodes only with an original air date in say "2006" so it wouldn't try to record the 1 million old repeats on some networks, but rather just all recent repeats and new episodes. This would help limit a lot of junk in the schedule. Or you could select a specific episode # or range of episode numbers, like say you knew that you wanted Seinfeld season 5 and you knew that meant episode 100-126 you could put that in and then whenever anything with those episode #'s showed up it would record it. It seems like since that data is there you could do a lot more with it. Its too bad the whole software used isn't open source and you couldn't just load extensions for stuff like that just like FireFox. Wouldn't that be awesome for advanced users.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Recording only X epsiodes of a show is already there with the 622 under the Options tab when defining a timer.


----------



## Matt20V

Hi- new 622 user here, long time Dish sub and ReplayTV bigot (owned and hacked 5 of them over the years) and have been lurking on DBS for years. Time to start participating as I am passionate about DVR's and do like the 622.

Most of my wish list items have been already covered, and I've voted for my top 2 (external HDD and home networking/ sharing between 622's- disappointed in the low 22% showing for the second item) so I won't rehash them here.

But one thing annoys me that I'd like to see changed. When watching a recorded program, and a new recording starts, the video should not switch to the newly recording show. It is annoying to go back into the DVR menu to resume watching.

ReplayTV just has a little message in the lower corner "xxx will record in 5...4...3...2...1, xxx has begun recording" that fades away or can be cleared with the Exit button. I've forgotten what the Tivo behavior is but I know it doesn't kill viewing the DVR program. 

Anyhow, looking forward to more interaction here and I'll try not to reference _everything_ to ReplayTV!

-Matt


----------



## Ron Barry

:welcome_s Matt20V 

I watch a lot of recorded material and don't see this behavior occur. The only time that I do it is when the I am watching a delayed program (Different than recorded since I am viewing it from the buffer) and a Timer requires the tuner I am using to view my content. 

Can you provide some more details when you see this happen. Based on your description this is not the expected behavior that I get. 

Or you in Single or Dual mode. I don't do a lot of Dual mode TV viewing.


----------



## Matt20V

Thanks for the welcome!
Single Mode. Dual mode confused the heck out of me, eventually I will try it again. I'll run some controlled experiments this evening. The wife was the one who was driving when I saw it happen, she said it had occured before. Don't watch much live or delayed TV, and would expect the channel to change in that case. Could be cockpit error I suppose.
-Matt


----------



## Matt20V

I tried a bunch of scenarios over the weekend, and cannot duplicate this. Recordings are starting in the background without changing the active video. I don't know what I might have been doing when I thought I observed that behavior. Like I tell the engineers at work, "If you don't write it down, it never happened".

-Matt


----------



## James Long

Actually normal if you are watching a non-conflicting source (such as a DVR recording or you have a satellite DVR event start while watching an OTA live feed).

It was one of my favorite new features coming from a 501 which turns on and changes channel when recordings start. The 622 records while "off" without changing the active video and can be turned "off" during a recording without killing the recording. ("off" meaning standby not unplugged.)

It does jump to the new channel if there is a conflict (watching satellite live while set to record satellite on the same tuner). There is a two minute warning if the receiver is going to interrupt the channel.


----------



## s8ist

Ok, I know I started a thread with some of my suggestions to the 622, but reading some of them here got me thinking...

-*Station Logos on the Channel Guide*, Definitely would be a plus for navigation issues.

-A few *default presets that are more useful*. I like the "All HD", and "All Sub", but a couple of others should be built in as well like "All Music Channels," "All Sub without Music," "Just Locals," "All Premium," and "All PPV." I've been programming some of these myself, but sometimes the channels are hard to identify.

-*Better GUI*. A lot of folks have been mentioning Tivo on here. I'm familiar with both ReplayTV and Tivo.

-Both *search features* are better than Dish's scrolling through the alphabet, you should be able to scroll to the other side of the screen to get to Z quicker from A. (Think the original Mario Bros or Pacman)

-Tivo also brought up results instantly, reducing your need to type more letters. As soon as your result displays, you can pick your show. I doubt this is technology exclusive to them. Mac OS X has this feature in its file search and it's called "Spotlight."

-*Better Conflict Resolution*. ReplayTV had a great feature. It would tell you what show(s) the newly scheduled show conflicts with, and ask you if you wanted it to record it another time. When Dish does this, I don't know what the hell it's asking me to do. A "resolve by finding the show at a different time" button would be nice. And then it should ask you which show you want to record first (supposing both shows air at later times in the future). Or it should let you know that "Show X isn't scheduled for another airing. Would you like to postpone recording for Show Y?" I don't like having to go into my scheduled recordings, timers, and priorities. It's confusing.

-*Browsing recordings*. Nothing could really be more inexcusable than this sorry excuse for a menu. How about Date/Time/Description on top? How about dividing the shows into category instead of just having rows of "Show X" over and over? You could go into a "Show X" folder containing the 10 episodes you have recorded of "Show X" instead of seeing it 10 times in your main recordings menu. Or browse "Movies," or "Episodes"

-*16x9 on TV2. * HD programming still has black bars and Zoom crops the picture on the left and right sides. 480i is already sub-par picture, the 4:3 aspect doesn't help much.

-*Digital Transmission over the Coax for TV2*. This is obviously not going to happen, but it would be nice to get your TV2 in HD or at least 480p. I've seen stores where they only have the coax going into the TV set, that they have HD going. I didn't know this was possible but it must be. Probably a feature for future DVR boxes I suppose.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

s8ist said:


> -*Digital Transmission over the Coax for TV2*. This is obviously not going to happen, but it would be nice to get your TV2 in HD or at least 480p. I've seen stores where they only have the coax going into the TV set, that they have HD going. I didn't know this was possible but it must be. Probably a feature for future DVR boxes I suppose.


This was a feature once with the old 5000 receiver, and it will never, ever be a feature again thanks to the Hollywood types who are were so afraid of a device that let you record HD programming onto your computer for instant distribution all over the internet.


----------



## BobMurdoch

Native Passthrough, More Timers, Screen Positioning (If I can do it on my computer monitor, why can't I have the same ability on my TV), and external storage.

Here's one you didn't mention..... Manual positioning of the PIP window other than the choices they have now. How about a split screen option? (feel free to squeeze it, but it would be cool to be able to watch two football games at once). Or at least let us slide the box over further in the corner (does ANYONE use the choice that plants the box dead center of the screen on top of the main picture?).


----------



## s8ist

Mark Lamutt said:


> This was a feature once with the old 5000 receiver, and it will never, ever be a feature again thanks to the Hollywood types who are were so afraid of a device that let you record HD programming onto your computer for instant distribution all over the internet.


And now there are HDMI capture cards in the works! These Hollywood guys are just crippling technology. They should know better... Where there's a will there's a way, and people will always find a way to rip the system. It's inevitable.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yes I would love to have a split screen PIP and also it would be nice if the PIP windows were moveable or on a 16x9" TV they would be closer to the edge. They seem to be layed out for a 4x3 Set.


----------



## Mark Lamutt

Split screen PIP? hmmmmmm...


----------



## ebaltz

Ron Barry said:


> Yes I would love to have a split screen PIP and also it would be nice if the PIP windows were moveable or on a 16x9" TV they would be closer to the edge. They seem to be layed out for a 4x3 Set.


I think I commented on this before. I think the PIP windows are where they are because of the GUI. A small PIP window is in a place where it can be in the upper right corner of a GUI page, and the Large PIP window is used in other GUI pages. So they probably just reuse the coordinates of those fixed locations. But it would be great if the PIP windows were like MS Windows which could be moved around on the screen and placed anywhere by using the remote buttons. How cool would that be. And the ability to do a split screen would be cool too and 2 PIP. I can accomplish that with my TV--which does split screen and some other options, where I put on box's image in one screen and another in another and then do PIPs so I can watch at least 3 things at a time.  Too bad they can't just license Windows Vista to be used in the box and just make the thing a true computer and let you move windows all around and do other things on the screen at the same time etc...


----------



## Rob Glasser

ebaltz said:


> Too bad they can't just license Windows Vista to be used in the box and just make the thing a true computer and let you move windows all around and do other things on the screen at the same time etc...


And people think there are problems now .... Can you imagine if box was running a Windows OS *shudder*. Sorry couldn't resist =)


----------



## James Long

If you did get a split screen would you want the pictures to stay in place and have just the audio/control swap sides or would you like the active window always on one side?

I'm normally in dual mode, but when I've flipped to single mode to play with PIP I've noticed that I can only control the main window. I'd love to be able to control the PIP window without swapping ot the main. I don't see that happening (listen to the main audio while changing channels in the PIP window). Too complicated to figure out how to do that on the remote.

For your purposes, ebaltz, how about an off screen PIP? When in single mode and PIP is not being displayed by the receiver have the TV2 outputs be what would be in the PIP window. One could still hit SWAP to swap TV1 and TV2 excecpt the video would be full screen and those with a TV that does it's own PIP could use the TV2 outputs to feed their PIP inputs (whatever they may be).


----------



## ChuckA

The two windows should stay where they are and the swap should give focus (and audio) to the other window. That's the way my SONY works. You can size the windows like 50/50 or 70/30 of the screen size so you can always see both windows. Then you can swap the audio between the two while they stay put.


----------



## ebaltz

Rob Glasser said:


> And people think there are problems now .... Can you imagine if box was running a Windows OS *shudder*. Sorry couldn't resist =)


I have been running Windows XP for over a year on my work computer, it has never even ONCE crashed or failed in anyway, and it has never been turned off or restarted. I'd say that is a standard Dish could only dream about achieving.


----------



## ebaltz

ChuckA said:


> The two windows should stay where they are and the swap should give focus (and audio) to the other window. That's the way my SONY works. You can size the windows like 50/50 or 70/30 of the screen size so you can always see both windows. Then you can swap the audio between the two while they stay put.


Yeah I would like to be able to switch the audio feed easily without swapping the PIP, and I would like to be able to change the channel on the PIP window without swapping to it first.


----------



## ebaltz

James Long said:


> If you did get a split screen would you want the pictures to stay in place and have just the audio/control swap sides or would you like the active window always on one side?
> 
> I'm normally in dual mode, but when I've flipped to single mode to play with PIP I've noticed that I can only control the main window. I'd love to be able to control the PIP window without swapping ot the main. I don't see that happening (listen to the main audio while changing channels in the PIP window). Too complicated to figure out how to do that on the remote.
> 
> For your purposes, ebaltz, how about an off screen PIP? When in single mode and PIP is not being displayed by the receiver have the TV2 outputs be what would be in the PIP window. One could still hit SWAP to swap TV1 and TV2 excecpt the video would be full screen and those with a TV that does it's own PIP could use the TV2 outputs to feed their PIP inputs (whatever they may be).


Yeah I could easily do that. What I do now is PIP the 622 then PIP my TV which then puts the 622 window on one side and my standalone OTA receiver on the other side. Voilla, three screens at once. It's like being Elvis.


----------



## James Long

ebaltz said:


> I have been running Windows XP for over a year on my work computer, it has never even ONCE crashed or failed in anyway, and it has never been turned off or restarted.


Odd. I've got windows update running on my machines and they require reboots often. (Every few weeks.)


----------



## Rob Glasser

James Long said:


> Odd. I've got windows update running on my machines and they require reboots often. (Every few weeks.)


I was just about to post the same thing.

As for never crashing, wow, that is a rare thing.

Don't get me wrong I don't hate windows and I use it for my work desktop. It has it's place, i.e. your desktop/laptop, though I am now a Mac convert for my personal laptop. However, as a seasoned Systems Admin I have had to support a lot of windows servers over the years, everything from Windows NT 3.5 Sever to Windows 2003 Advanced Server and lets just say they are no where near as stable as their UNIX/LINUX conterparts.


----------



## s8ist

here's some other ones then:

*Internet Integration:*
Vonage Integration (Caller ID)
E-Mail (POP3)
Web browsing
IPTV channels
Internet Radio
Access HD trailers, get movietimes, and buy tickets

*Other Options:*
Compress files (MPEG-2 to MPEG-4) option to save on hard drive space
Themes/Skins
Network File playback (various file formats)
Dual HD over Coax (i know i mentioned this before)
MORE days in DLed guide


----------



## plm999

Hi, I'm looking at switching back to Dish now that Warner has bought my local Adelphia franchise and will be jacking my rates by ~$28.90 a month for like 3 extra HD channels. I currently have the MOXI HD-DVR box, and one thing I do a lot is record 2 HD programs at a time while switching either between the two programs being recorded or watching something already recorded. 

Looking at the information on Dish web site about the 622 it isn't clear that both channels record in HD (simultaneously). I assume this isn't the case or it probably would have been a top item on the wish list. Am I right? This would be in 'single' mode.

I was a Dish subscriber before and had the 522 SD-DVR, in dual mode between two TV's. After having the MOXI as a dual tuner in single mode I'm not sure I would ever want to go back to a 'dual' system, as it often resulted in running up and down the stairs to figure out what the heck is going on. Has the dual mode on the 622 improved over the 522?

Thanks,


----------



## DonLandis

Definitly record 2 HD programs at once. I do it all the time. I think you can record 3 at once but one must be the Off air local broadcast but I have't tried it. I use the 622 in single mode.


----------



## ebaltz

plm999 said:


> Hi, I'm looking at switching back to Dish now that Warner has bought my local Adelphia franchise and will be jacking my rates by ~$28.90 a month for like 3 extra HD channels. I currently have the MOXI HD-DVR box, and one thing I do a lot is record 2 HD programs at a time while switching either between the two programs being recorded or watching something already recorded.
> 
> Looking at the information on Dish web site about the 622 it isn't clear that both channels record in HD (simultaneously). I assume this isn't the case or it probably would have been a top item on the wish list. Am I right? This would be in 'single' mode.
> 
> I was a Dish subscriber before and had the 522 SD-DVR, in dual mode between two TV's. After having the MOXI as a dual tuner in single mode I'm not sure I would ever want to go back to a 'dual' system, as it often resulted in running up and down the stairs to figure out what the heck is going on. Has the dual mode on the 622 improved over the 522?
> 
> Thanks,


This has been stated multiple times on this board, but the 622 can record 3 HD programs at once (2 SAT and 1 OTA). In fact you can record three programs and watcha previously recorded program all at the same time. I do it virtually every day.


----------



## lazyone

Here is my wish list. I was a TiVo user in the past and it probably shows.

1. Folders and/or show groupings. The current PVR list of shows is way to hard to navigate as it is.

2. Keep at most x shows. This could clean up the PVR list.

3. Ethernet enabled and play music from a PC server. I miss this one! Yes, Sirius is nice, but so is my MP3 collection.

4. Ethernet enabled and "STREAM" (not copy like TiVo) DVD-ISO, AVI, MPG files from a PC server. Currently use XBMC for this, but one interface would be ideal.

5. Option to use a TiVo like guide. Just a personal preference.

6. Heck - just buy TiVo and implement their software and I will be happy.


----------



## ChuckA

2. You can set this option when you set up a timer.


----------



## Ron Barry

lazyone said:


> 1. Folders and/or show groupings. The current PVR list of shows is way to hard to navigate as it is.


When you have your recorded shows. Try using PIP swap. With the current version it toggles to between last two DVR sort choices and if you used alphabetically it does help with groupings. I know it is not the same as the feature you described but it is helpful.


----------



## rickfromthesticks

I guess as you encounter different situations things show up, but I was trying to watch a recorded movie, record CSI and keep an eye on the NLCS the other night. Every time I would turn on PIP CSI showed up. I'd switch to that screen, change channels to the ball game then the DVR movie was gone. I'd have to go there and restart the movie, then when I'd pull up PIP, it's CSI again! Grrr. I know I could have told it to record on Tuner 1, but I wasn't thinking that far in advance and once going what could I do?

The other feature that would be really nice and seemingly no trouble is CC to come on automatically with mute. Almost everyone else does it but 622 makes it a digital challenge.


----------



## Ron Barry

Rick.. As far as the CC coming on with Mute.. What do you mean everyone else does it. Just so you are aware there is an issue when it comes to CC and HD that puts a rather big wrinkle.

From what I read, the CC is placed directly onto the HD picture and not in a stream like in the past (if stream is the proper term). Since Mute is usually a function of the TV or the AVR and not the receiver it makes it hard to do a CC mute toggle. 

That is how I understand this issues so it more than "no trouble" in the HD world.


----------



## koralis

> From what I read, the CC is placed directly onto the HD picture and not in a stream like in the past (if stream is the proper term). Since Mute is usually a function of the TV or the AVR and not the receiver it makes it hard to do a CC mute toggle.


The reciever can do it (or could with an upgrade at least.) All it has to do is not send the audio streams when CC is enabled.

Then the remote sends the code to the dish for the Mute button instead of the TV or audio reciever and flip on CC at the same time.


----------



## Ron Barry

Might require a remote change since the remote would be sending the mute command to the TV not the receiver. But i am no IR expert by and means.


----------



## caniov

Most of what I want has already been covered in the previous posts. However, there are a couple of items that I would like to see. Maybe they are already there and I haven't yet found them or learned to use them:

1) When in pause, the on-screen progress bar often obscures information at the bottom of the screen that you would like to see more closely. There should be a set time after which the progress bar disappears from the screen (say 3 to 5 seconds) after pause is selected, or a way to remove it manually while in pause.

2) When using a Dish Pass to search for a show, all shows found by the search function will have timers automatically set up. Then you have to go through your timer schedule to delete shows that you do not want or not really what you wanted. There should be an option to just list the shows found by the search, and then pick the show(s) you wish to record.


----------



## ebaltz

caniov said:


> Most of what I want has already been covered in the previous posts. However, there are a couple of items that I would like to see. Maybe they are already there and I haven't yet found them or learned to use them:
> 
> 1) When in pause, the on-screen progress bar often obscures information at the bottom of the screen that you would like to see more closely. There should be a set time after which the progress bar disappears from the screen (say 3 to 5 seconds) after pause is selected, or a way to remove it manually while in pause.
> 
> 2) When using a Dish Pass to search for a show, all shows found by the search function will have timers automatically set up. Then you have to go through your timer schedule to delete shows that you do not want or not really what you wanted. There should be an option to just list the shows found by the search, and then pick the show(s) you wish to record.


1. Doesn't just doing a frame advance do this?
2. I like that idea.


----------



## wer1wer1

1.I want the live buffers to stay live. Never scrubbed just because I watched a DVR. Never unpaused just because I left them to watch a DVR (unless the front of the buffer is hit....) . This isn't thoughtful.

2. I want consistancy through the menus with attention to the extensive amount of button pushing required. A prime example? Every menu allows me to move left and jump to the other side of the screen. Every menu except for the search keyboard where that feature would actually be useful. There is a cancel button on the remote so why to I have to navigate to a cancel button on the screen? This isn't thoughtful. Screens should move to the right logically... think of how pull down menus work, so moving left would return to the previous screen. 

3. Search functions should return results using completion. Meaning if I type "sno" an active list to the right should return show title results alphabetically beginning with "sno". Currently, it is possible to type a search that will render no results. After all the effort of typing, it just isn't thoughtful. Think bash. Think set -o emacs. Think "tab" after each letter is entered. If you don't know what I am talking about then send it to someone who does.

4. I would like a tivo like extended guide. It is more efficient for me.

5. I would like less graphics and rounded edges, and better use of screen realestate.

6. I would like audio to be synced the same whether using HDMI or optical out (mainly on mpeg4 channels I think).

7. Mpeg Export (psp, nokia 770, palm... whatever you want).

8. Web scheduling. 

9. Menu states (item selection) should be global for each menu, so when I have to see it again, it always already on the last thing I had highlighted.

10. $5 for not having a phone? What a rip. You have a disabled ethernet in your box, I have disabled phone jacks in my house. Who should get $5 for being in the year 2006? Uh, me.

10 is a start.

-=Bill


----------



## diospyros

I think external harddrive support would please me more than the other options.

However (someone correct me if I'm wrong) I don't believe the VIP622 has a
harddrive defrag. I wonder if a fragmented disk is at the root of many folks' problems and perhaps a defrag program would make the VIP622 a better device for all of us.


----------



## James Long

The 622 isn't using a "Windows" operating system - defrags are not needed.
There is a nightly disk check that runs.


----------



## Hunter Green

Fragmentation is not solely a Windows thing. It's not the lack of Windows that means fragmentation is not likely an issue; it's the fact that most of the files are huge.


----------



## stolirocks

As a recent transferee from D*, and am in total agreement with some of the comments here. My list will more than likely get a little larger as time goes by. D* seems to be much more advanced in convenience as well as program packaging to me.

One more set of outputs with tv1
S output tv2
Station logo at top of guide instead of Dish & TV guide logo
Station name, start & end time on guide and info pages 
Faster channel switching 
2x fast forward and smoother more precise slo-mo/ speed operations
Switch remote mute and menu buttons locations
Internet program schedule guide

_________________

ViP622, Showstopper, DMR-E80, D-R4


----------



## rbyers

When I set up a recording I want the damn thing to default to ONCE for a show. I occassionally hit Create and get 25 old CSI shows (for example). I know that ALL I have to do is hop over to ONCE ... select that then hop back to Create and press select. Movies work the way you'd expect ... the default is ONCE. But series shows want to record ALL shows now and in the future ... unless you go through the drill. We record a bunch of series shows OTA because we don't want to watch live (too many commercials). I'm becomming annoyed that the system doesn't default to the way I use it, and that I can't tell it how to default.


----------



## reesd

lazyone said:


> 1. Folders and/or show groupings. The current PVR list of shows is way to hard to navigate as it is.


+1

With the amount of recordings you can have on the ViP622 folders (at least automatic by show) are really missing. Alphabetical sort just isn't good enough.

d


----------



## SMosher

I would like to see the TP and Sat location the channel is coming from.


----------



## James Long

Without hitting menu-6-1-1 (which gives the info but dumps the rewind buffer and kills any recording in progress, after confirmation).

It would be interesting information and would do no harm ... I agree, add it.


----------



## TheTony

Any new word on native pass through? If memory serves, it was mentioned on the last Tech Chat (before this week), but haven't heard much about it since then.


----------



## Rob Glasser

TheTony said:


> Any new word on native pass through? If memory serves, it was mentioned on the last Tech Chat (before this week), but haven't heard much about it since then.


I remember it being mentioned as being in the queue at one point as well, but haven't seen anything recently. My guess is it's still in the queue but fixes and other features have taken a priority and it's been back burnered for now. Hopefully it's moving up the queue.


----------



## dbconsultant

rbyers said:


> When I set up a recording I want the damn thing to default to ONCE for a show. I occassionally hit Create and get 25 old CSI shows (for example). I know that ALL I have to do is hop over to ONCE ... select that then hop back to Create and press select. Movies work the way you'd expect ... the default is ONCE. But series shows want to record ALL shows now and in the future ... unless you go through the drill. We record a bunch of series shows OTA because we don't want to watch live (too many commercials). I'm becomming annoyed that the system doesn't default to the way I use it, and that I can't tell it how to default.


Couldn't agree with you more!


----------



## Ron Barry

TheTony said:


> Any new word on native pass through? If memory serves, it was mentioned on the last Tech Chat (before this week), but haven't heard much about it since then.


I have not heard any word of this feature to. I am looking forward to this feature, however, I have read some experiences from people on the other side of the fence in terms of slower channel changing and not sure if I would give up faster channel changing for native pass-through.


----------



## dclaypool

In the UI, a 'family member watched' capability for recorded shows so I can check off when I've watched something and my wife can know that and when she's finished watching, delete it, and vice versa. 

Since PocketDISH was brought up earlier, I'd buy one in a second if they had more than 40GB drive options the way the native Archos devices have available.


----------



## icmoney

When using vip622 in Dual mode and scheduling a recording, have it automatically use the Sat tuner associated with whichever user(TV1 or TV2) is scheduling the timer. If I am watching on TV1(Main) and decide to schedule a show for recording on a Satellite channel, it uses the tuner that is being used by TV2, thus locking out that viewer at the scheduled time while the tuner for TV1 is still available. At least give us a choice to control which tuner is used, especially when in Dual Mode.


----------



## James Long

icmoney said:


> When using vip622 in Dual mode and scheduling a recording, have it automatically use the Sat tuner associated with whichever user(TV1 or TV2) is scheduling the timer. If I am watching on TV1(Main) and decide to schedule a show for recording on a Satellite channel, it uses the tuner that is being used by TV2, thus locking out that viewer at the scheduled time while the tuner for TV1 is still available. At least give us a choice to control which tuner is used, especially when in Dual Mode.


See Menu-8-6

If the "Record Plus" feature is disabled the receiver acts more like two separate recorders ... TV1 can only record to TV1, TV2 can only record to TV2. When enabled recordings go first to the TV listed as the Record Preference and only go to the other TV when the preferred TV is recording something else.

It sounds like you would prefer the "disabled" setting - although there are drawbacks. I use the disabled setting and when I set overlapping records I need to go to TV2 to set one there.

MY preference would be to be able to select TV1 or TV2 from either TV when setting up the record. But I could see how a person who had TV2 in a kids room would not like this ... having their kid set recordings on TV1.


----------



## richbogrow

VIP 622 Future Features

Being able to see the signal strength of the channel I am watching with one button.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

richbogrow said:


> VIP 622 Future Features
> 
> Being able to see the signal strength of the channel I am watching with one button.


Are you talking about the OTA signal strength?

If so, then you can do that anytime you want.

Pressing the "Cancel" button on the remote brings up that top info about the channel & program you are watching along with the OTA signal strength meter.


----------



## richbogrow

HDMe said:


> Are you talking about the OTA signal strength?
> 
> If so, then you can do that anytime you want.
> 
> Pressing the "Cancel" button on the remote brings up that top info about the channel & program you are watching along with the OTA signal strength meter.


No. I am referring tp the signal stength you see when you hit 'menu,6,1,1'. It would be nice to have that info in the box like an OTA.


----------



## TallGuyXP

One feature I'd like to see is retroactive recording of a show... Let's say I'm 15 minutes into a show and I say "Hmm... My wife would really like this show. I should record it", I'd like to be able to retroactively record the show from the beginning rather than from that point on. Assuming I was tuned to that channel since the beginning of the show and it wasn't too long of a show, it should all still be in the buffer.
-Mike-


----------



## Ron Barry

You can do this today.. Tall. Rewind to the beginning of the buffer and press record if I recall. You can then fast forward to the point you are at and it is recorded. I think this is correct, but if not someone will correct me.


----------



## TallGuyXP

Hey that's cool - I'll give it a try tonight. 
I guess I'm not too old to learn something new


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Ron Barry said:


> You can do this today.. Tall. Rewind to the beginning of the buffer and press record if I recall. You can then fast forward to the point you are at and it is recorded. I think this is correct, but if not someone will correct me.


I haven't tested this... but I don't think you have to even back up manually... as long as you were tuned there when the show began, I believe when you first hit Record, you can go into the Options menu and there is a button for starting at the beginning of the program.

If you are not tuned there when the program started, this option is greyed out (not selectable)... but if you were there at the start of the program, you should have this option available.


----------



## James Long

That's right, HDMe. I've used "Record Entire Event" a couple of times.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

James Long said:


> That's right, HDMe. I've used "Record Entire Event" a couple of times.


I wasn't at my receiver so I couldn't remember what it was called... Reason I haven't tried it yet was I haven't needed to  But I did try once just to test, unfortunately it was when the option was greyed out... sometime I need to just try it and make sure... but I actually did read the manual after I was done initially playing with the receiver so I knew it was supposed to work that way... just not 100% sure it actually did without trying.


----------



## rndthm

Not on the list but I would like to see a hdmi switch added to the 622 that would have multiple hdmi outs such as 2 or 3..... That way I could hook up my other 2 lcd tvs through hdmi. The only down side is the tvs would see the same channel but that is no big deal to me. Its seems to me that this could be cheaper for them to do instead of adding additional tuners and it would keep the monthly cost down for the customer because there would be no additional tuner fees.


----------



## lujan

rndthm said:


> Not on the list but I would like to see a hdmi switch added to the 622 that would have multiple hdmi outs such as 2 or 3..... That way I could hook up my other 2 lcd tvs through hdmi. The only down side is the tvs would see the same channel but that is no big deal to me. Its seems to me that this could be cheaper for them to do instead of adding additional tuners and it would keep the monthly cost down for the customer because there would be no additional tuner fees.


You can use an HDMI splitter now to do that. I use it to be able to use HDMI to two TV sets now. There are probably three way splitters out there.


----------



## rndthm

2 and 3 way hdmi outs are kinda costly, If they incorporated it into the 622 the cost might be cheaper for the consumer.


----------



## Hunter Green

Cheaper for the few consumers who need this, at the price of making the 622 more expensive for the vast majority who do not.


----------



## veeper2006

Having just purchased a new pioneer 5070 I wish Dish would incorporate native passthrough. That being said -- this new pioneer display has a interlacer that simply blows away what the vip622 has. In order for Dish to maximize the viewing enjoyment of it's customers I am imploring Dish to turn their software gang loose and implement this glaring omission. Native pass through would do wonders to their customers viewing enjoyment.


----------



## dmspen

I'm all for the native pass through. I have a separate video processor and it can handle the upscaling much much better than the 622. It would seem fairly straightforward to implement this in software.

I really wish they would change the search GUI. There's way too much button pushing.


----------



## dmspen

I'd like to see expanded search capability. For instance, the ability to search a specific channel, or display a long listing of a specific channel. Wouldn't it be great to see a top down listing of what's on HBO rather than scrolling 9 days worth to the right?


----------



## Larry Caldwell

I would like to see the IP capabilities turned on to download expanded guide info, like the IMDB page for movies, reviews of programming, fan web sites, etc. Many shows now have producer's web sites with additional content.

Of course, web site navigation would be niftier if the USB keyboard and mouse were added.


----------



## Matt20V

Here are two that are annoying me that I haven't seen mentioned yet:

- The RECALL button should be functional for switching back/ forth between DVR programs and live TV.
- When switching viewing back to a currently recording program from something else (either another live program or DVR), I should be able to resume at the last-viewed point. Current options are "Live" or start over.

Reason: I like to watch DVR programs during interludes on live TV (think halftime of a football game.) If I get absorbed in the DVR program, I'd like to be able to catch up with the live program starting from the last-viewed point. It is nice to pause the game, watch a DVR program for a while, then resume the game delayed and be able to skip through timeouts, commercials, etc.

And I'd sure like to use the Recall button to switch back and forth rather than needing to go into the DVR menu to restart the DVR program.

The behavior I'm looking for is how a ReplayTV works.

-Matt


----------



## gooders

This is cosmetic. But I would like the box to be black. Black is back!! Silver is yesterday's technology.

Also i would like a back 30 seconds button. That would be more use than the current button.

And of course an external hardrive storage solution would be sweet


----------



## lujan

gooders said:


> This is cosmetic. But I would like the box to be black. Black is back!! Silver is yesterday's technology.
> 
> Also i would like a back 30 seconds button. That would be more use than the current button.
> 
> And of course an external hardrive storage solution would be sweet


I can't keep up with it. It seems my latest electronic components are silver so to me, silver is the latest and not black. My older components seem to be black. I like silver better because you can't see all the dust settling on it as much as black.


----------



## Jim5506

I would like to see Dish rename the tuners in the 622. Having them called TV1, TV1, and TV2, the same as output names is more than confusing to everyone.

Why not name the tuners SAT1, SAT2 and OTA and have outputs named TV1 and TV2?


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Jim5506 said:


> I would like to see Dish rename the tuners in the 622. Having them called TV1, TV1, and TV2, the same as output names is more than confusing to everyone.
> 
> Why not name the tuners SAT1, SAT2 and OTA and have outputs named TV1 and TV2?


Agreed . This would cut down on the new users having problems understanding how all these different tuners, outputs works. They could easily do this with a software update which would change the names of the above tuners, outputs.


----------



## Hall

I commented on the TV1, TV1 (ota), and TV2 confuse in the first week I had my 622. It's "wrong", IMO. I understand that only TV1 can access the OTA tuner, but it leads to confusion elsewhere, like (2) simultaneous recordings on "TV1" at the same time. Wait, that's not possible.... Right ??


----------



## tedb3rd

The ability to switch between single-user and dual-user modes via the remote. Having to get up off my lazy... and change manually is so '80s!! ( - :
No, really, that would be a nice function b/c that's about the only thing you can't do with the remote, except, of course, control TV2 with TV1 and vs.vs...

The new Weather Channel feature w/radar map is really nice, but it would be even nicer if they could download 5 or 6 full screen images of regional radars to get an animation. If I do the math correctly, they could cover the whole US in the same amount of data of 1.5 seconds of video.

The ability to save to external hard drive. I know, I know, copyrights. ...so give it a unique file format that will only play on a 622 and/or encode it so it will only play after being 'uploaded' to the same receiver it was saved from.

As mentioned, call in via internet rather than phone line. Either that or wave the $5 here's-another-way-to-cover-the-lawsuits-costs fee. ...or allow me to drop LMN (and only that channel) and allow that revenue to go to the DVR fee~now that's more like it!


----------



## DGRez

stol said:


> Still would like to see AO and NR seperated in the rating restrictions. I want to block out all AO, but leave all NR.
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with this?


The NR/AO rating on non EPG FCC regulated programs is my primary gripe. NR is understandable, AO is an annoyance.


----------



## Slipshod

I'd really like to see them add IR support for the TV2 zone, as well as be able to switch between single and dual mode from the remote. Much better for custom installs, and people with programmable remotes.


----------



## moman19

Joe Bernardi said:


> A more direct way to enable closed captions than Menu-8-8-1-Left Arrow-Select-Right Arrow-Select-Cancel-Cancel.
> 
> (The Cancels at the end are to exit the menu and remove the top banner of the program you are watching.)


A big Ditto on this one.


----------



## moman19

I would like to see the 622 support PSIP data. This feature is deliberately blocked in order to force us to subscribe to Dish locals for local EPG info. While I understand the greedy logic, it's foolish and frustrating that I receive no Guide data for any of the local sub-channels transmitted by my OTA HD channels. The stations are forced to do this by law, yet DISH isn't required to display it. Seems half-baked, IMHO.


----------



## Jim5506

moman19 said:


> I would like to see the 622 support PSIP data. This feature is deliberately blocked in order to force us to subscribe to Dish locals for local EPG info. While I understand the greedy logic, it's foolish and frustrating that I receive no Guide data for any of the local sub-channels transmitted by my OTA HD channels. The stations are forced to do this by law, yet DISH isn't required to display it. Seems half-baked, IMHO.


PSIP is too irratic to be used for recording purposes and it contains to little information.

Since each station enters it's own information with no standards for naming over the whole spectrum of shows, it would be a big mess.

NOBODY, not Tivo, not DirecTV, not Dish, nobody uses PSIP for programming purposes


----------



## acrosby

In dual mode, I would like to be able to "move" a recording that is about to start to the "other" tuner, which ever that one is. I understand that you can control this to a certain extent using Record Plus if the "other" tuner is always TV1, or always TV2. 

TV2 is normally used during the day by my wife and TV1 is normally used during the evenings, so there really isn't a primary TV for normal viewing - it just depends on the time of day. So I've set up TV1 to be the primary tuner for recordings, 

Ideally, when a timer reminder comes up indicating that a recording is due to start in 2 minutes, what I'd like is an option to 1) move the impending recording to the other tuner, or 2) defer the recording to a later time


----------



## mdewitt

I'd like to:

1. Be able to create folders to organize recordings or have the option to have the box auto-create a folder for each recurring timer.

2. Be able to suspend a timer. That way when the season is over, you can suspend the timer so it is not in the schedule. This would also be nice for going on vacation. You could only leave important timers active so you don't run out of space.


----------



## ewokultra

Favorites List Step-Through when Guide Active by Right-Arrow in Live TV Mode

I prefer to use the translucent channel guide that pops up while watching full-screen live TV by hitting the right-arrow button on the remote. I have as many favorites lists as the 622 allows and these are split up into categories like 'Movies', 'Sports', 'Kids', etc. Scrolling through any one list in this way to see what's coming up within the genre which is the current favorite list is not a big deal; the lists are short, ten to twenty channels per list. What I would like is a way to switch to another favorites list while using the guide in this way. One way to do it would be to enable the left-arrow button to step through the favorites list once cursor is highlighting the station indicator box in the translucent guide (activated by first hitting the right-arrow as described above). Currently, the hitting the left-arrow will move you left in the guide, but you cannot actually park the cursor over the station indicator box.

This is probably one of those things that's harder to describe than implement...

I am a noob, so maybe there's a way to do this currently - to step through the favorites without hitting the 'Guide' button - but I haven't found it.

Thanking the forum,
ewokultra

--
ewokultra


----------



## gooders

Last night i thought of a new thing that I want. When you are watching something and you stop it, and you go off and do something else, the 622 then returns to whatever channel you were previously watching and to resume the program you have to go through the DVR button and then find the program from the list and resume. Pain - i want one button that will just resume the last DVR prorgram I was watching from where I was watching it. I don't want to use pause because that will burn out my plasma.


----------



## BobaBird

Dish already knows how to do this, not sure why it's not on the 622. When you hit PVR on the 501, the list opens with the previously viewed program already highlighted.


----------



## nneptune

sorry. I just got out of the hospital after a very bad car crash. Surprisingly I'm ok, but on some strong pain meds...so I haven't read the whole thread.
One thing that really has top be done, even if it's been mentioned before, is to have a "collapsable tree" when looking at recorded events. I had Directv for only 9 months (DISH for 9 years), and the recorded programs were MUCH easier to go through. For example, I record "Jack's Big Music Show" for my 2 year old daugher each day. There are about 20 episodes of it. With D* it would just show the name on the show. You highlight it, and then go through every episode, instead of having to go down past every episode individually to get to "The Office".
It was a nice feature, and one that is needed badly with the 622.


----------



## thefunks67

Glad you are OK Neptune.

-Funk


----------



## Ron Barry

Sorry to hear about your crash neptune... Yikes...

Yes this feature has been mentioned.. Yes would be a nice feature to collapse the list to names for people that have a lot of multiple recordings in their list. 

I am sure you are aware of the PIP swap change sort order. What I do a lot is that I am usually looking for the program that fired that day. I find it then do a PIP swap to sort by name that allows me to quickly find the list the shows. 

Example: Find first instance of show I am looking for using Date... Then hit pip swap and I am at the list of that program shows... 

I know it is not the same thing Neptune.. But I have found it useful to quickly find a show.


----------



## sthor

4 things would make the 622 perfect for me:

1) Buffers for all 3 tuners (I use OTA a lot for HD locals)
2) Guide Data for WOFL 35 Fox in Orlando
3) External Storage for more capacity
4) HD locals in Orlando from Dish

The 622 is fast and reliable. Just needs a little tweaking.


----------



## nneptune

Thanks for the well wishes. I saw the car for the first time since the accident last night and I can't believe I even survived...seriously bad.

I do sort all the programs, but having a 2 year old, I have a TON of children's programming to go through. I'll probably just have to take the time and download a lot of it to my PC...though it's nice just to hit the button and have it play her favorite episodes immediately!
Most shows I set to record only 4 or 5 of the series, but it's amazing how quickly the hard drive gets filled with programming.
Off to take some more meds and take another 4 hour nap!!!
Thanks again for the 'get well' wishes. I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

sthor said:


> 4 things would make the 622 perfect for me:
> 
> 1) Buffers for all 3 tuners (I use OTA a lot for HD locals)


Just curious on this first one... You do know that the OTA tuner is buffered when you watch it, and that you can use the swap button on the remote to change to a satellite tuner and buffer that channel as well?

The ViP does buffer OTA... it just is limited to 2 channels at the same time. I can't imagine needing to buffer 3 different channels at the same time, as I can't imagine how I would watch 3 programs simultaneously... at that point it seems more prudent to be recording something to watch later.

Just wanted to make sure you were asking for what you appeared to be asking.


----------



## sthor

HDMe said:


> Just curious on this first one... You do know that the OTA tuner is buffered when you watch it, and that you can use the swap button on the remote to change to a satellite tuner and buffer that channel as well?
> 
> The ViP does buffer OTA... it just is limited to 2 channels at the same time. I can't imagine needing to buffer 3 different channels at the same time, as I can't imagine how I would watch 3 programs simultaneously... at that point it seems more prudent to be recording something to watch later.
> 
> Just wanted to make sure you were asking for what you appeared to be asking.


I understand that. I want it to buffer 3 channels at once. Basically I want it to work like a Sony Sat-60 DirecTivo with HD and 3 buffers.

The swap button workaround on OTA is cheesy and prone to clearing the buffer inadvertently. I watch NASCAR races OTA while they are still being recorded and it is easy to kill the recording while switching to another tuner during a delay (like when the wife leaves the room for a while).

I really don't see any technical reason there couldn't be Tuner 1 Tuner 2 and Tuner 3 each with a buffer and a clean way to move between them. And while they are at at lose the useless references to TV1 & TV2 in Single mode.

Why treat OTA differently than SAT Tuner 1 or SAT Tuner 2?

D


----------



## Hall

The 622 could use improvements in how it buffers. I recall when I had the 522 that it emphasized that it's *always* recording. That is, if it was turned "off", you could turn it on and rewind the current channel 60 minutes back. Even though it was "off", it was still buffering. It seems as though if the 622's outputs are off, it also stops buffering.

Also, and I'm taking this idea from a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD (w/ Passport software), it would be nice if, for example, we're playing catch-up with say ER and start watching it at 10:30pm. We don't catch up before 11pm but unless we set a timer for the 11pm news, we miss the first "x" minutes from whatever ER overlaps when we play it back. I think what it's doing, or not doing, is buffering the channel during playback. It ALL goes to the hard drive. With the 8300HD, as long as we stayed on the same channel, that is ER being on NBC and we want the local NBC station's news, when ER ends and it asked to delete it, when it returned to live TV you could always back up ~30 minutes for HD or ~60 minutes for SD.


----------



## sthor

Hall said:


> The 622 could use improvements in how it buffers. I recall when I had the 522 that it emphasized that it's *always* recording. That is, if it was turned "off", you could turn it on and rewind the current channel 60 minutes back. Even though it was "off", it was still buffering. It seems as though if the 622's outputs are off, it also stops buffering.
> 
> Also, and I'm taking this idea from a Scientific Atlanta 8300HD (w/ Passport software), it would be nice if, for example, we're playing catch-up with say ER and start watching it at 10:30pm. We don't catch up before 11pm but unless we set a timer for the 11pm news, we miss the first "x" minutes from whatever ER overlaps when we play it back. I think what it's doing, or not doing, is buffering the channel during playback. It ALL goes to the hard drive. With the 8300HD, as long as we stayed on the same channel, that is ER being on NBC and we want the local NBC station's news, when ER ends and it asked to delete it, when it returned to live TV you could always back up ~30 minutes for HD or ~60 minutes for SD.


That sounds like the DirecTivo. I always had the last 30 minutes of both tuners buffered unless you had changed channels in which case you had a buffer back to the time you changed channels. Changing channels only affected the buffer on the tuner you changed channels on, the other buffer went on unaffected.


----------



## shouyi

Jim5506 said:


> PSIP is too irratic to be used for recording purposes and it contains to little information.
> 
> Since each station enters it's own information with no standards for naming over the whole spectrum of shows, it would be a big mess.
> 
> NOBODY, not Tivo, not DirecTV, not Dish, nobody uses PSIP for programming purposes


I too would like to see the 622 supports PSIP data. If they think the PSIP is irratic, give users the option to turn it off. Shouldn't be that hard. And I don't ask much, just the name of the shows be fine. So I won't have a whole bunched of "recovered data" in my recordings.

I'd like to hear Dish's official word on reasons not doing PSIP. Otherwise, I believe their decision is entirely money driven - namely to force users to sub to locals.


----------



## Hall

shouyi said:


> I too would like to see the 622 supports PSIP data. If they think the PSIP is irratic, give users the option to turn it off.


 If they were to do something like this, it would be OFF by default, I suspect. 


> I'd like to hear Dish's official word on reasons not doing PSIP. Otherwise, I believe their decision is entirely money driven - namely to force users to sub to locals.


 This is the ViP622 forum .... Apparently NO ONE uses PSIP data for DVRs. E*, D*, TiVo, etc. Or does some company actually use it ?


----------



## James Long

PSIP is the guide of last resort. Any company that has another source uses it. As E* demonstrated, the can get the data from Tribune and put it in the guide via satellite in a much better way than scanning every local channel and hoping the PSIP is good enough.


----------



## Ron Barry

shouyi said:


> I too would like to see the 622 supports PSIP data. If they think the PSIP is irratic, give users the option to turn it off. Shouldn't be that hard. And I don't ask much, just the name of the shows be fine. So I won't have a whole bunched of "recovered data" in my recordings.
> 
> I'd like to hear Dish's official word on reasons not doing PSIP. Otherwise, I believe their decision is entirely money driven - namely to force users to sub to locals.


You can think that and I can understand why.. However, I suggest doing a search on PSIP here and you will see this issues discussed a number of times. When you see people chiming in from all over the country you can see why DVR content providers do not use this mechanism.

I once thought it would be a good idep to provide a featue to use PSIP info instead of Dish Guide info but after reading those threads it is my opinion that it is just not reliable and sufficient enough as a general solution(DVR use Based). I also think making it a optional solution, given the current situation across the countery, would be a waste of resources.

So I guess I disagree that it is entirely money driven. I think that if looked at from a general solution basis, there are plenty of reason not money related why one would not devote resources on a PSIP optional feature.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

PSIP does not contain as much future data at any given time... and is completely up to the individual channel to provide/maintain so the content can vary from day to day even... and doesn't necessarily exist for one channel while it may for another in your market.

I have a standalone HD receiver that uses PSIP for guide data... and it is horrible info. You can't look very far into the future, data is sometimes wrong or the time is set several hours off and not every channel is set to the same wrong time delay so no way to reliably fire off any kind of automated timers.

Your mileage may vary in your area... but around here it is not very reliable.


----------



## shouyi

OK, forget about PSIP. Since my TV can't record, so I never thought about clock differences vs. timer start and stop. Though I have noticed that ABC shows often starts early AND ends after hour mark. Is that a problem with guide from dish?

How about downloading the guide from the Internet via the provided Ethernet port? I don't see that will ever happen though.


----------



## Ron Barry

It would be possible.. But I doubt it would happen. Why? personally I think the content providers want control over the Guide info provided. Nice feature request, but for the same reasons as PSIP data, I think it adds too much variability into the system (From their perspective) and it something that would not be implemented.


----------



## Hall

shouyi said:


> Though I have noticed that ABC shows often starts early AND ends after hour mark. Is that a problem with guide from dish?


 No, the problem is entirely with the networks. NBC does this too, or used to. They used to start ER at 9:59pm. Why ?? Simply to f*ck with DVR owners who they know are likely to skip commercials. I mean, as far as Nielsen is concerned, if I watch ER, I am counted as having watched the commercial.


----------



## elbodude

I want to pause one tuner and swap to the other tuner, then swap back and have the original tuner still paused. How hard can this be to implement? Maybe this is a Tivo patent?


----------



## Ron Barry

Actually elbodude, My understanding is that this will be in L4.01 and is part of the PIP side by side enhancement (But like any release, subject to change). 

For the time being, this can be done if you have keep the PIP window open.


----------



## TechniKal

After a week of using my 622, here's what I'd like to see:

- Folders to group multiple episodes recorded from Timers/Dishpasses
- Ability to change the default 'Max number of shows to record' option
- Dual OTA ATSC/QAM tuners that actually work with FOX in my area (or, all of my local networks in HD over the sat)
- Remote control codes that work with my Sony receiver
- Ability to stream MP3's/inet radio


Other than that, I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TechniKal said:


> - Dual OTA ATSC/QAM tuners that actually work with FOX in my area


Aside from the possibility that it could be your local FOX having problems, and not the receiver... having a second OTA tuner and/or QAM in the 622 wouldn't be an upgrade but rather a whole new receiver... so if enough people ask maybe a future receiver could have this, but your and my current ViP622 will never have a 2nd OTA tuner or QAM.


----------



## Jestith

Feature Request: in Dual Use mode optionally split tv1 and tv2 recording lists.

My wife generally uses tv2 while I generally use tv1 (also over coax). We both make recordings, but it would be nice to be able to see a list of just the recordings made by one person. Analogous to cycling through the favorites lists to see All, Jane, or John, it be a big time-saver to cycle through recordings by TV1, Tv2, or All. (Or since the tv1/tv2 tuner designation isn't as flexible as it could be since either user could record on either tuner, let timers be established with a defualt (and changeable) user name that we could then filter by).


----------



## TechniKal

HDMe said:


> Aside from the possibility that it could be your local FOX having problems, and not the receiver... having a second OTA tuner and/or QAM in the 622 wouldn't be an upgrade but rather a whole new receiver... so if enough people ask maybe a future receiver could have this, but your and my current ViP622 will never have a 2nd OTA tuner or QAM.


Understood - but this is a wishlist, right? I -wish- it had the ability to do this! 

I'm not sure if it's Fox or Dish or a combo of both. I do know that I can receive Fox with no issue on the tuner in my TV, but when I move the antenna cable to the 622, I get the dropouts and lost signal. My experience tends to mirror that of other posting here. So, while it may be a Fox issue, something in the 622's implementation makes it more sensitive to the problem than other tuners.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

TechniKal said:


> Understood - but this is a wishlist, right? I -wish- it had the ability to do this!


True... just making sure you knew it  There have been a few folks over time who actually expected hardware upgrades (like before the ViP series was released I lost count of how many threads where people thought or had been told that their legacy receivers could be upgraded to MPEG4)...



TechniKal said:


> I'm not sure if it's Fox or Dish or a combo of both. I do know that I can receive Fox with no issue on the tuner in my TV, but when I move the antenna cable to the 622, I get the dropouts and lost signal. My experience tends to mirror that of other posting here. So, while it may be a Fox issue, something in the 622's implementation makes it more sensitive to the problem than other tuners.


It could also be both... Could be the 622 tuner is more sensitive to multipath/reflections... and if you are in just the right (or wrong) place you could be getting strong signal from more than one direction for your FOX station and the ViP is more sensitive to that than your TV.

Technically the problem isn't a receiver problem or a broadcast problem in that case... just a bad combination of features!


----------



## Jim Parker

On the 921, when the guide was up, you could move left to the channel id, hit the select button and the picture in the upper right would change to that channel but leave the guide up. That was handy. I'm supprised that the 622 doesn't do it.


----------



## Jim Parker

TechniKal said:


> I can receive Fox with no issue on the tuner in my TV, but when I move the antenna cable to the 622, I get the dropouts and lost signal.


For me, the 622 locks on the OTA much better than the 921. NBC HD transmitts on channel 10 here. The antenna for channel 11 is directly between me and the antenna for 10. The 921 could not keep a lock on NBC for more than a minute, but the 622 has minor break up a couple of times per hour. Much better! :hurah:


----------



## TechniKal

HDMe said:


> ...Could be the 622 tuner is more sensitive to multipath/reflections... and if you are in just the right (or wrong) place you could be getting strong signal from more than one direction for your FOX station and the ViP is more sensitive to that than your TV.


I'd be inclined to believe that if it weren't for the fact that the problem seems pervasive for folks with 622's in my area and posting on these boards. If it were multi-path or location-specific signal strength issues, I'd expect to see some folks posting that they were having issues, while others were posting that things were fine.

I understand that posts to these boards don't represent a statistically accurate view of the population, but I'd expect at least one person to say 'mine works' if it were just an isolated issue.


----------



## elbodude

Ron Barry said:


> Actually elbodude, My understanding is that this will be in L4.01 and is part of the PIP side by side enhancement (But like any release, subject to change).
> 
> For the time being, this can be done if you have keep the PIP window open.


Thanks. I will give that a shot.


----------



## alinford

I would like TV1 and TV2 to show when using a single TV with both tuners. Right now, it shows which tuner you are using when recording, but when you swap back and forth, it always says TV1.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

alinford said:


> I would like TV1 and TV2 to show when using a single TV with both tuners. Right now, it shows which tuner you are using when recording, but when you swap back and forth, it always says TV1.


I like this request!

There is no way of knowing, in single mode, whether you are on tuner 1 or tuner 2 if you swap back and forth unless you just remember... This could not only be helpful in normal operations, but could be useful in cases where users have reported problems with one tuner or the other, it might be nice to know if tuner 1 or tuner 2 was the malfunctioning one.


----------



## Unclejeff

Native Resolution passthru is still a big issue for me. Dish still does had the 'best' HD delivery; can't I take it from there with minimal interferance?


----------



## audiomaster

When I am in the guide on a favorites list (say all HD channels) and manually input a channel number not in that favorites list, it won't change. I would like the guide to automatically go to the all subscribed list if I input a channel # while in a favorites list that does not include the channel I am trying to get. So for ex if I was in the HD favorites list and entered #120 or #200 it would go to that channel in the all subscribed list.


----------



## rbonzer

In the daily list of scheduled recordings, there is an option to hide the skipped recordings. I normally leave the skipped recordings shown, so I'll notice that the timers are working correctly, and some shows are repeats. Normally its easy to ignore the few skipped timers.

Now that my daughter has added a timer for new "Hannah Montana", the list is littered with repeats.

What I'm basically worried about is recordings skipped because of priority. I'd like there to be a "hide the repeats but show the conflicts".


----------



## dbconsultant

rbonzer said:


> What I'm basically worried about is recordings skipped because of priority. I'd like there to be a "hide the repeats but show the conflicts".


I would love this option! So many times a conflict arises and you have to wade through all of the other skips when checking your schedule - great idea!!!:icon_bb:


----------



## BobaBird

I would like to be shown what the conflict is _when it gets generated_. The option to "resolve by priority" tells me nothing about which programs will be recorded and which will be skipped. This is the point I should be able to make that decision, not left to assume everything is "resolved" then having to manually go to the schedule to see that it really isn't what I want.


----------



## ottokrat

I'd like an audio/video sychronization control. More and more programming, especially the more expensive HD programming, comes with audio and video out of sync; this is visible on my 942 as well as 622, so I don't think its a reciever-specific issue. Ideally all programming would simply be properly sychronized, but, failing that, please give me a simple control function that can delay one or the other to get them back in sync. (I know that there's a sync audio with hd or sd option, but it doesn't cure this problem.)

It's also annoying how some channels are so much louder than the others. Obviously, again, it'd be best of all the channels were volume leveled automatically, but failing that, please give me a volume offset adjustment control that was memorized per channel.


----------



## ottokrat

The maximum number of recordings feature is great, but could be expanded. 

I'd like another option that allows me to choose that it stop recording new shows when at the maximum. I could then delete them as I watch and more would get recorded.

(I can understand that this might complicate scheduling as you won't know whether or not to record some show in the future because it would now depend on whether the max has been reached at that future time, whereas today you always record.)


----------



## dclaryjr

My wish would require a change to the remote (or at at least a way to remap a key). I would like to have a dedicated "favorites" key that just cycled through the selected stations. I like the ability to program several lists but I'd rather not have to go through all the menu keystrokes to change it.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

dclaryjr said:


> My wish would require a change to the remote (or at at least a way to remap a key). I would like to have a dedicated "favorites" key that just cycled through the selected stations. I like the ability to program several lists but I'd rather not have to go through all the menu keystrokes to change it.


How about using the "Guide" button on the remote?

First time you press it, it displays the episode guide. Each press of the Guide button after that cycles through the available favorites lists (HD, All Sub, All Channel, User 1, etc.). When you are on the favorites list you want to stay with, then press "Cancel" to exit the guide and you are now using that favorites list.


----------



## dclaryjr

HDMe said:


> How about using the "Guide" button on the remote?
> 
> First time you press it, it displays the episode guide. Each press of the Guide button after that cycles through the available favorites lists (HD, All Sub, All Channel, User 1, etc.). When you are on the favorites list you want to stay with, then press "Cancel" to exit the guide and you are now using that favorites list.


Great--that's a lot better than what I'm doing now! I guess I need to dedicate a little time to RTFM but I'm too busy playing with new toys to do so!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

It would be a nice thing to have a button that just cycled through the favorites list without having to go to the guide... but in a pinch at least it works that way. Glad to be of help!


----------



## Aliens

I’d like the ability to stop and resume OTA recordings that are in progress (one that I’ve pulled up in the menu and started watching on TV1), so I don’t have to start from the beginning and FF to the point I left off. You can do this with TV2, but not TV1.


----------



## riffjim4069

Ability to queue multiple recordings for playback. This feature would save a great deal of time when archiving recordings to the DVD burner - just queue 'em, drop in a blank DVD, and forget it 'till morning.


----------



## tnsprin

Its many months since this list was put up, and we may soon see 1 (one) item finally. Three others are still mentioned as coming. Most of the others don't look likely although one other was rumored to be coming.

DD 5.1 over HDMI reportedly in 4.01

External Drives demonstrated but repeatedly delayed.

DishComm demonstrated, and promised for last summer, still delayed.

Native pass through mentioned as coming soon last year, still delayed.

At least one person is reporting increased timers are coming.


----------



## Ron Barry

After L4.01, I will most likely do another poll and include some other choices mentioned here. PIP side by side has been mentioned a few times in the thread and sticky pausing also has been mentioned. Both of those have been indicated as being included in the next release.


----------



## darkstarchuck

I wish for reduced time out of inactivity to screen saver. Four hours doesn't really help too much to prevent burn-in, unless you leave for the weekend. I've taken to pushing pause, then FF, @ 1/15th there's not much forward travel. 1 or 2, 10 second back skips gets me to where I left off. (thanks Mr. Bob)


----------



## HarveyLA

There is another good reason for native pass-through that hasn't been mentioned here. Most people don't realize that 720p has the optionof 24 or 60 complete frames/sec, as opposed to 1080i which has 30 complete frames/sec.

720p/60 is used for live events. So if you are watching a basketball game on ESPN, for instance, using the 1080i output of the VIP 622, your 60 frames are being stripped down to 30. In the process, you are losing the smoothness of motion which is a major selling point of 720p/60. This is very significant for owners of the increasingly popular 1080p sets. They have no choice but to use the 1080i output from the VIP 622. The alternative, of course, is to manually switch to the 720p output every time you know that you are watching 720p/60 and want the best quality. My own test on my 1080p set shows a very significant improvement in picture quality watching ESPN with the 720p output.

Now, whether your set can take a 720p/60 picture that's been converted to 1080i, interlaced, and convert it back to true progressive is a separate issue. It seems to me that it should be possible. But in no way can it restore the original 60 frames/sec. 

Probably only one percent (or one tenth of one percent?) of all VIP 622 users who have 1080p sets are aware of this, so many of them are watching various 720p/60 sports feeds, using the 1080i output, not realizing they're missing half the transmitted frames.

So, I would think this should be high on the upgrade priority list.


----------



## dclaryjr

HarveyLA said:


> Probably only one percent (or one tenth of one percent?) of all VIP 622 users who have 1080p sets are aware of this, so many of them are watching various 720p/60 sports feeds, using the 1080i output, not realizing they're missing half the transmitted frames.


Well, there is at least one less 1080P owner in the dark after reading your post. Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## jimstick

Here is my wish list.

1. Pressing play during playback of recorded material brings up status bar.
2. Fix random video/audio skipping of 1-3 seconds during "catch-up" to live TV.
3. Start recording from beginning of program when you press record during a program.


----------



## ebaltz

So I see that almost NONE of these were addressed in 4.01.

DD5.1 Through the HDMI port. 143 26.38% 
External HD Drive Support 418 77.12% 
USB Keyboard Support 78 14.39% 
Native Resolution Pass through 263 48.52% 
Expanded Timer Events and Timer Maximums 123 22.69% 
Dish Comm Support 54 9.96% 
Remote Configuration Through Web 206 38.01% 
Content Sharing Between 622s 133 24.54% 
Ability to disable VOD to free up Disk Space for Personal use. 292 53.87% 
Screen Positioning 111 20.48% 
Customizable DVR button configuration 

Of the 11 listed, the only three they addressed were one that got 9% and one that got 22% and on with a little better 26%, so I guess they misread this poll.


----------



## Rob Glasser

ebaltz said:


> So I see that almost NONE of these were addressed in 4.01.
> ...
> 
> Of the 11 listed, the only three they addressed were one that got 9% and one that got 22% and on with a little better 26%, so I guess they misread this poll.


This wish list is exactly that, it's a list of wishes that DBSTalk members want for their ViP622. This does not automatically translate to a prioritized list of feature enhancements for the DISH engineers.

As far as the list we know that they are still working on some of the features, i.e. USB Hard Drive Support, and that they have mentioned they are going to work on others, i.e. Native Pass Through Support, but some of these I've never heard mentioned in a tech chat or from Dish in any way shape or form, i.e. turning off VOD to add space. Things like that I doubt will EVER happen even if they are on a DBSTalk Wish List. If you really hate your ViP622 as much as your recent posts suggest perhaps it's time to move on and try a different receiver or service.


----------



## ebaltz

jimstick said:


> Here is my wish list.
> 
> 1. Pressing play during playback of recorded material brings up status bar.
> 2. Fix random video/audio skipping of 1-3 seconds during "catch-up" to live TV.
> 3. Start recording from beginning of program when you press record during a program.


Oooo, I like #1! I have always wanted that. The only way to get status is to pause or FF/RW or something. Of course you can view the top banner and see how much time left, but I like the status bar and having that there when you press play would be nice, seems like something easy too.

#3 is a good suggestion too, but I would rather have the option, since sometimes if I manually press record I just want to get like a 1 minute clip of something on the news or in a show.


----------



## James Long

I wish it could make coffee .... (actually I don't, perhaps if it could make Dr Pepper ).

The only things on any wish list that we should expect to see done are bug fixes. Everything else is bonus. And by "bug fixes" I mean real bugs, the unit not working the way E* wants it to work not feature requests disguised as bugs (don't consider not being able to use an external hard drive a bug until it is released as a feature).



ebaltz said:


> 3. Start recording from beginning of program when you press record during a program.
> 
> 
> 
> #3 is a good suggestion too, but I would rather have the option, since sometimes if I manually press record I just want to get like a 1 minute clip of something on the news or in a show.
Click to expand...

Start from beginning is there ... and it works IF you were tuned to that channel (no channel changes) and the receiver was on before the show began and you select the option within the first hour of the show. The default is to start wherever you are in the pause buffer. Look under options.


----------



## ebaltz

Rob Glasser said:


> This wish list is exactly that, it's a list of wishes that DBSTalk members want for their ViP622. This does not automatically translate to a prioritized list of feature enhancements for the DISH engineers.
> 
> As far as the list we know that they are still working on some of the features, i.e. USB Hard Drive Support, and that they have mentioned they are going to work on others, i.e. Native Pass Through Support, but some of these I've never heard mentioned in a tech chat or from Dish in any way shape or form, i.e. turning off VOD to add space. Things like that I doubt will EVER happen even if they are on a DBSTalk Wish List. If you really hate your ViP622 as much as your recent posts suggest perhaps it's time to move on and try a different receiver or service.


Well obviously not, but it seems like it wouldn't be a bad idea for the company to take into account the wishes of its users when possible, and perhaps they are, we'll see. It doesn't hurt though for us to let our utopian dreams be known. Maybe some young Dish programmer will have an epiphany and think, "Yes, we can do that". That is how I work (I am in the software/web development field). I tell my users to think up everything they could possibly want, and I'll see what is possible.


----------



## Ron Barry

ebaltz said:


> So I see that almost NONE of these were addressed in 4.01.
> 
> DD5.1 Through the HDMI port. 143 26.38%
> External HD Drive Support 418 77.12%
> USB Keyboard Support 78 14.39%
> Native Resolution Pass through 263 48.52%
> Expanded Timer Events and Timer Maximums 123 22.69%
> Dish Comm Support 54 9.96%
> Remote Configuration Through Web 206 38.01%
> Content Sharing Between 622s 133 24.54%
> Ability to disable VOD to free up Disk Space for Personal use. 292 53.87%
> Screen Positioning 111 20.48%
> Customizable DVR button configuration
> 
> Of the 11 listed, the only three they addressed were one that got 9% and one that got 22% and on with a little better 26%, so I guess they misread this poll.


Well that can be your take. Personally I see the fact that 3 out of that list is a good sign. We also know from reports and Tech Shows that another one is being worked one. There was mention of Two others, but I don't put a lot of weight until I see some evidence of such.

Screen positioning I don't expect to see. Does not seem to be in any new receivers as far as I can see. Perhaps we will see it but my guess that one is low on the pole.

Customizable DVR button... Well this is one I voted for. Know after having had my 622 for a while, not sure if I would still through a vote this way. I have become used to it and it is not a big deal to me anymore. If this is on the list, I am sure it is low.

Disable VOD.... I don't think it will happen... Just too tricky to implement and to many ugly use cases. My guess is VOD is here to stay.

So if you take away the VOD because that is a wish that I don't think ever will be granted then L4.01 has 2 of the top 5 items on our list. Seems good to me.

Oh.. and sticky pause and PIP side by aide was mentioned in the threads but was not on the list. Not sure where they would have placed, but they were features that people here were asking for. Heck.. go look over at the D* threads for DLB and see the discussions going on about that. Sticky Pause is key feature to this functionality.

Based on your previous posts you don't have L4.01 yet but you were very quick to jump at hammering what was not in L4.01. Thats cool but before questioning the release at least give it a spin.

I think you have made a leap in terms of expectations of this wish list. One, The wish list is that.. I wish list.. Dish does not work off our wish list as far as I know but hopefully they do look at it and perhaps it helps them know that the features they are working on will be used and maybe even help them prioritize. There is also the business/marketing side that pushes on revenue enhancing features like DOD etc.

Of course, I also would love to see everything knocked off this list, but never expected it to. I am not sure what level of completion to this list you would find satisfactory but personally I believe good progress was made. There are two items on that list I really want to see USB Hard Drive and Native Pass through. I know for a fact. If both of these don't show up in the next release I will not consider the release a failure and question if it was enough. For me... I welcome added features and I hope stability remains with my 622s.  Simple as that. But that is me.


----------



## James Long

ebaltz said:


> Maybe some young Dish programmer will have an epiphany and think, "Yes, we can do that".


Blackout icons in the EPG on sports channels. Don't make me press INFO to see if I can actually see the program. 

We all have our pet wishes.


----------



## ebaltz

Ron Barry said:


> Based on your previous posts you don't have L4.01 yet but you were very quick to jump at hammering what was not in L4.01. Thats cool but before questioning the release at least give it a spin.


I received it this morning, and all of my posts for today are based on what I have seen so far. My "What NOT in 4.01" thread seemed to start a pretty big discussion, so others were apparently thinking similar things. Just pointing out that the things most of us have been discussing on here for the the past year in terms of new features have not yet been addressed. Most of those because it was mentioned by Dish at some point (some of course not). But thinking out loud and getting others to think and wish out loud is what keeps this whole process moving forward. Its not meant to be specifically critical, but rather a statement of status and perhaps a challenge.


----------



## Rob Glasser

ebaltz said:


> Well obviously not, but it seems like it wouldn't be a bad idea for the company to take into account the wishes of its users when possible, and perhaps they are, we'll see. It doesn't hurt though for us to let our utopian dreams be known. Maybe some young Dish programmer will have an epiphany and think, "Yes, we can do that". That is how I work (I am in the software/web development field). I tell my users to think up everything they could possibly want, and I'll see what is possible.


I totally agree with this statement but we have to always remember that our wishes don't automatically translate into features worked by the engineers. When they do great, if they do not then it does not automatically make a release worthless.

Frankly I still think the 622 is the best HD DVR on the market today, even without some of the features I want and the bugs it has/had. Features like Dual Mode don't exist anywhere else. I have some first hand experience with DVR that Comcast uses up here in the Seattle area and it's horrible. Based on what I've read about the Direct TV HD DVR it's getting better but I don't think it's as mature as the 622. Haven't really read much about the Tivo Series 3 so I can't really comment on that but the cost alone would deter me from it.


----------



## Ron Barry

ebaltz said:


> I received it this morning, and all of my posts for today are based on what I have seen so far. My "What NOT in 4.01" thread seemed to start a pretty big discussion, so others were apparently thinking similar things. Just pointing out that the things most of us have been discussing on here for the the past year in terms of new features have not yet been addressed. Most of those because it was mentioned by Dish at some point (some of course not). But thinking out loud and getting others to think and wish out loud is what keeps this whole process moving forward. Its not meant to be specifically critical, but rather a statement of status and perhaps a challenge.


Well glad to see you got L4.01.. Be interested in your take after receiving it.

I agree with your statement above and that is why we kept the thread in the support area.. That type of thread, given its nature, can turn ugly quickly and I am glad people chose to be professional so it did not have to get the boot.

Some excellent convesation in that thread and I am glad to see that people in this forum can voice their opinions without resorting to rock throwing. Nothing wrong with challanging, but I also believe you give Kudos where Kudos is deserved. There is a lot of good things in L4.01. There is also some negatives as some are reporting. Hopefully we will see a follow up release in a short time frame addressing those issues.


----------



## Hall

ebaltz said:


> ...but it seems like it wouldn't be a bad idea for the company to take into account the wishes of its users when possible, and perhaps they are, we'll see.


 I don't think that Dish completely ignores their customers and thinks of all of their receiver's features on their own.


ebaltz said:


> It doesn't hurt though for us to let our utopian dreams be known. Maybe some young Dish programmer will have an epiphany and think, "Yes, we can do that".


 Dish doesn't, and shouldn't, operate that way. Yes, it would be nice, but how their receivers operate are group decisions. I do think that many undocumented or "easter egg" type features are snuck in but if you call Dish for help with them, they won't acknowledge the feature. The feature(s) are likely very un-tested too.


----------



## dclaryjr

I have one that isn't on the poll. I wish the audio wouldn't cut out while I'm typing in a search term while setting up timers.


----------



## ebaltz

dclaryjr said:


> I have one that isn't on the poll. I wish the audio wouldn't cut out while I'm typing in a search term while setting up timers.


Yeah or on some other screens where it does that as well.

CC on mute!!!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Besides the fact that these "wish list" polls are literally wishful thinking... Even if you added all the members of here and Satellite Guys together, that's a drop in the bucket. Somewhere just over 100,000 members between the two sites (of course lots of overlap and many DirecTV and some cable customers too so actual Dish users on these sites is less).

Compared to 13 million customers... even if we at both sites were unanimous about something, we don't carry a lot of weight.

Certainly we matter, as all customers do... and if we find a major bug that no one else does OR come up with a great idea... Dish will absolutely listen, I'm sure of that. But we can hardly get up in arms if Dish doesn't look at our "wish list" poll and restructure their engineering team according to that.


----------



## tnsprin

Ron,
Once L401 is finished rolling out, isn't it time for a new wish list?


----------



## Ron Barry

ebaltz said:


> CC on mute!!!


The problem with this one I believe is that the remote sends the mute signal to the TV not the 622 receivers. CC for HD is not TV feature but is done on the 622 itself. I don't think they can do this without replacing the remote.


----------



## Ron Barry

Yeah.. I was thinking the same thing...... So what items should we see on the new list given L4.01 is out. I will pick the top 10 and we can vote on those. Anyones that people really want on the list... speak up. I think this time I will add a description of the features so that everyone understands what they are... 

Should I remove the VOD one? Does anyone really think this one will be done given that DishOnline is also coming?


----------



## James Long

dclaryjr said:


> I have one that isn't on the poll. I wish the audio wouldn't cut out while I'm typing in a search term while setting up timers.


Do you mean the silence while on the screen where one enters the searches or are you hearing audio cut in and out? L4.01 should fix the silence.


----------



## PhantomOG

I want the ability to select resolutions of HD and SD channels independently. We already have independent stretch modes. I just want to set the resolutions independently as well.


----------



## SonicBee777

Ron Barry said:


> Yeah.. I was thinking the same thing...... So what items should we see on the new list given L4.01 is out. I will pick the top 10 and we can vote on those. Anyones that people really want on the list... speak up. I think this time I will add a description of the features so that everyone understands what they are...
> 
> Should I remove the VOD one? Does anyone really think this one will be done given that DishOnline is also coming?


I vote for removing the VOD one.


----------



## JDGJr

I'd suggest an option to remove VOD or other disk space wasters - i'm already limited by the size of the HD, don't need unwanted features wasting the little space i have.


----------



## dclaryjr

James Long said:


> Do you mean the silence while on the screen where one enters the searches or are you hearing audio cut in and out? L4.01 should fix the silence.


The former. Can anyone confirm this doesn't happen with L4.01??


----------



## Hall

dclaryjr said:


> The former. Can anyone confirm this doesn't happen with L4.01??


 That always annoyed me that when you searched, all of a sudden there was dead silence.... I've tried a couple searches since getting 4.01 and either I've gotten used to the silence or the audio continued in the background. I think the audio is still there now.


----------



## alhull

I'd like a way to filter my Dish Pass selections that the DVR matches to exclude particular titles. For example if I put in "Poker" as the search criteria, and selected record all, I'd probably fill up half my drive. If I wanted to always exclude "Ultimate Poker" for instance, I can't do that today.

Same thing applies when recording by a show title, like HBO's "Rome". I found it had recorded every occurance of Rome off the HBO-SD, HBO-HD and even Latino channels..very annoying.


----------



## Larry Caldwell

Re: CC on mute:



Ron Barry said:


> The problem with this one I believe is that the remote sends the mute signal to the TV not the 622 receivers. CC for HD is not TV feature but is done on the 622 itself. I don't think they can do this without replacing the remote.


It should be possible to find a macro programmable remote that would control two devices with a single key press.

I just wish Dish would get CC working better. I'm an old guy with bad ears, and a wife who sometimes likes to sleep while I'm watching TV. If I turn up the sound so I can hear it, the dog hides under the deck and my wife gets really cranky. However, with 700 watts of THX audio power, the house really rocks! Sometimes, when nobody is home...


----------



## ebaltz

alhull said:


> I'd like a way to filter my Dish Pass selections that the DVR matches to exclude particular titles. For example if I put in "Poker" as the search criteria, and selected record all, I'd probably fill up half my drive. If I wanted to always exclude "Ultimate Poker" for instance, I can't do that today.
> 
> Same thing applies when recording by a show title, like HBO's "Rome". I found it had recorded every occurance of Rome off the HBO-SD, HBO-HD and even Latino channels..very annoying.


Why would you set up a Dish Pass for Rome? Just schedule it to record on the day and time on HBOHD. DishPass is basically only usefull if you don't know what channel or what time something is on.


----------



## Ron Barry

Larry Caldwell said:


> Re: CC on mute:
> It should be possible to find a macro programmable remote that would control two devices with a single key press.


I am sure it would be...... My point was the CC on mute feature for the 622 would require a remote upgrade. I think they should create a new remote that has a CC button and a resolution toggle button.


----------



## James Long

One issue with CC on mute is that the receiver doesn't know when the TV is muted unless there is a discrete mute on/off code. My TV unmutes (usually) when the volume controls are used. That would mean tracking three buttons (even if you programmed the receiver to watch for the TV's IR codes, the current status would be unknown).

For the CC on mute feature to work 100% the remote would have to track the on/off status and send the right discrete codes (complicated) or handle the volume inside the 622 (not a bad idea for those with low audio outputs).

A separate key for CC on/off would be easiest. If E* moved the "format" function to the Page Up/Page Dn buttons (as they are now on the ViP-211) it would free up the "*" key for this important function ... although a button labeled "format" might be better used as a quick toggle between HDTV output formats (once the stretch options are moved).


----------



## tnsprin

James Long said:


> One issue with CC on mute is that the receiver doesn't know when the TV is muted unless there is a discrete mute on/off code. My TV unmutes (usually) when the volume controls are used. That would mean tracking three buttons (even if you programmed the receiver to watch for the TV's IR codes, the current status would be unknown).
> 
> For the CC on mute feature to work 100% the remote would have to track the on/off status and send the right discrete codes (complicated) or handle the volume inside the 622 (not a bad idea for those with low audio outputs).
> 
> A separate key for CC on/off would be easiest. If E* moved the "format" function to the Page Up/Page Dn buttons (as they are now on the ViP-211) it would free up the "*" key for this important function ... although a button labeled "format" might be better used as a quick toggle between HDTV output formats (once the stretch options are moved).


Also not all sets work the same. One of mine goes 1/2 mute, mute, normal audio.


----------



## Mr.72

you know even if Dish doesn't put out a new remote, it would be nice if these functions were available with an aftermarket programmable remote. while they're at it, putting the resolution-change function and the CC on off function, let's put the single-dual-mode function. Just publish the codes so we can program a non-Dish remote to do it.


----------



## PhantomOG

Mr.72 said:


> you know even if Dish doesn't put out a new remote, it would be nice if these functions were available with an aftermarket programmable remote. while they're at it, putting the resolution-change function and the CC on off function, let's put the single-dual-mode function. Just publish the codes so we can program a non-Dish remote to do it.


If we're requesting new special button-less command codes I could come up with a few.

For instance, a distinct code for each of the guide lists All/Sub/HD/Favorites. I'm used to cable where there was only one guide, so its a blessing and a curse. Toggling through the guides is annoying for me at least. I still haven't broken the habit of hitting the guide button to try and close the guide (works for cable, obviously not for Dish).


----------



## Larry Caldwell

James Long said:


> For the CC on mute feature to work 100% the remote would have to track the on/off status and send the right discrete codes (complicated) or handle the volume inside the 622 (not a bad idea for those with low audio outputs)


Before Dish starts playing cutsie games with CC, it would be nice if they got CC working 100%. This might not be a receiver issue, but then again it might. Dish hasn't been very forthcoming about why CC doesn't work on many HD channels.


----------



## alhull

ebaltz said:


> Why would you set up a Dish Pass for Rome? Just schedule it to record on the day and time on HBOHD. DishPass is basically only usefull if you don't know what channel or what time something is on.


Actually, for Rome I didn't use Dish Pass. I probably just selected record new from the guide listing. maybe it was record all - I don't remember now. But I know I was gone one weekend over a Sunday, and when I checked the list on Monday I had 3 or 4 different copies of Rome from all the various HBO channels.

No matter how that ended up, you still can't set up the level of detail I'd like when trying to use Dish Pass. I'm used to the ReplayTV interface for many years, and find it much easier to do what you want.


----------



## 4bama

dmspen said:


> I'd like to see expanded search capability. For instance, the ability to search a specific channel, or display a long listing of a specific channel. Wouldn't it be great to see a top down listing of what's on HBO rather than scrolling 9 days worth to the right?


Also limit the search function to just the channels in the current selected Favorites list.

If you want all channels searched just switch your guide to "All Channels" or if you want just HD channels switch your guide to "All HD", but if you have a customized favorites list and switch your guide to that list the search function should return results only for those channels....


----------



## koralis

I'd like a guide option that has support for smaller fonts and narrower half-hour blocks that you you can see more channels and upcoming channels at once.

Sure, I suppose super-humungous fonts are nice for old folks who was using a 30" TV from across the room, but for a 56" high-def tv even the standard guide isn't taking advantage of the display as well as it could.


----------



## tnsprin

koralis said:


> I'd like a guide option that has support for smaller fonts and narrower half-hour blocks that you you can see more channels and upcoming channels at once.
> 
> Sure, I suppose super-humungous fonts are nice for old folks who was using a 30" TV from across the room, but for a 56" high-def tv even the standard guide isn't taking advantage of the display as well as it could.


Even smaller then the extended? You currently have three size fonts.


----------



## koralis

tnsprin said:


> Even smaller then the extended? You currently have three size fonts.


I'll have to look again, but I saw two... the normal size and a huge size, both with and without the video. (I'm at 4.01 if it matters... did they remove the small one?)

I suppose I might have misread it... I'll check again.


----------



## Larry Caldwell

koralis said:


> I'd like a guide option that has support for smaller fonts and narrower half-hour blocks that you you can see more channels and upcoming channels at once.


That already exists. I think it's under "Preferences" in the menu selections, but it has been months since I switched to the extended guide display, and can't really remember how I did it. If driven to dire extremity, you might read the manual. I can't speak from experience, since I have never opened the book, but rumor has it you learn stuff there.


----------



## koralis

Larry Caldwell said:


> That already exists. I think it's under "Preferences" in the menu selections, but it has been months since I switched to the extended guide display, and can't really remember how I did it. If driven to dire extremity, you might read the manual. I can't speak from experience, since I have never opened the book, but rumor has it you learn stuff there.


I'd found the menu when I first set things up, but I swear I only remember 4 options being there. I looked again last night and found the setting I'd wanted. Apparently it's more of a user-interface issue than a technical issue. All of the "Extended/Enhanced/etc" blend together and my eyes just glossed over the option I wanted.

They need "Small, Normal, Big Font" and a seperate list with "Video or No Video"... twould be much clearer.


----------



## Hall

They can only offer so many combinations vs an infinite one with ALL the various options mixed and matched...


----------



## Hunter Green

Maybe the options shown depend on the resolution you picked, and you checked that menu before setting the resolution.


----------



## MikeRene

I'm a new Dish ViP622 user. HDMI out for TV1 and antenna/coax out for tv upstairs.

DVR can only send SD signal across TV2 output. I wish it could send an HD signal (ATSC???) over the cable so that I can watch HD upstairs on one channel while watching HD downstairs on another channel.

Mike


----------



## Rob Glasser

MikeRene said:


> I'm a new Dish ViP622 user. HDMI out for TV1 and antenna/coax out for tv upstairs.
> 
> DVR can only send SD signal across TV2 output. I wish it could send an HD signal (ATSC???) over the cable so that I can watch HD upstairs on one channel while watching HD downstairs on another channel.
> 
> Mike


Welcome to DBSTalk Mike, unfortunately that technology is not in the ViP622, the RF modulator is SD only, perhaps we'll see something like that in a future receiver but who knows.


----------



## MikeRene

Rob Glasser said:


> Welcome to DBSTalk Mike, unfortunately that technology is not in the ViP622, the RF modulator is SD only, perhaps we'll see something like that in a future receiver but who knows.


Yea, I might split my HDMI signal and bring one upstairs. The only down side is that I will need to take it out the wall, to the outside, up the outside wall, back into the bedroom. There just isn't an easy/convenient way to get the HDMI cable upstairs without going outside. I'll have to do some research on having HDMI cables outside. It will bake with the sun on it in the summer and I want to make sure it doesn't create any issues.


----------



## wje

I think I've seen this one before, but since I just had to replace my 622, the usefulness of it became glaringly apparent:

The ability to save timers and preferences to a USB memory stick!

A second-best choice would be the ability to set up timers via the ethernet port. The 622 runs Linux, which means it could run an Apache server. Hey, it's just code.


----------



## analogue

Now that we have side by side PIP, I would like to see the ability to turn on closed captioning for the second tuner. You could then watch one show with audio while the other was displaying CCs.


----------



## Mike D-CO5

Close captioning doesn't work well on my ota stations or my hd locals much either. Much less the second tuner.


----------



## Hall

I mentioned this in a thread previously but will add it here. Here it is:

Allow the tuner(s) to ALWAYS buffer the channel they're on, or left on, when you watch a recorded event. The DVRs I had from Time Warner, Scientific Atlanta 8000 and 8300HD, with Pioneer Passport software, did this and it was handy. My neighbor has told me that their DirecTiVo does it also. I thought my 522 did it also. In fact, I'm positive that the owner's manual for the 522 mentioned that the DVR is "always recording".


----------



## tedb3rd

I wish the 622 could play music from one of the music channels while viewing .jpg images downloaded to the unit via the USB port.


----------



## sthor

Allow a 3 hour extension for recordings rather than the current 90 minute max. 90 minutes is not always enough for NASCAR if there is a long rain delay. DirecTivo had a 3 hour max extension and I miss it.

Also allow me to change the default extension time.


----------



## Hall

3 hours ?? Talk about a rare exception to what's normal..... 

Just record the show(s) that are on after the race was scheduled to end.


----------



## sthor

Hall said:


> 3 hours ?? Talk about a rare exception to what's normal.....
> 
> Just record the show(s) that are on after the race was scheduled to end.


It is a PITA to Manually add 2 or 3 shows after each race.

3 hours is a standard option on a DirecTivo so its not that odd is it ?


----------

